# Idwurks 2000 Audi TT Build / Resto



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Just going to document and have a little mini build here =)










Purchased the car a month ago. Finally got around to washing it. Car was purchased with the following:

Koni + Vogtland sports
H&R RSB
APR flash
Borla Exhaust
18x8 RS4 wheels

Jan 10, 2011
--------------

Installed following:
Aero Wipers
APR R1
Aspherical Mirrors

AeroWipers









Split Mirrors









Simple Wash

Before & After side

















Before & After wheel

















After quarter panel (This may have had PDR done before... I am not sure)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Soon to come:

Spoiler install @ Audi
Weitec Coilovers
17x8.5 17x10 OZ Futuras
QS front grill
Replace rear exhaust tip
Add on 3.2 rear spoiler
Restore headlights


----------



## Jeremy! (Jan 29, 2008)

:facepalm:

:laugh: JK! Nice to see you made a build thread :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SR20killer said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> :laugh: JK! Nice to see you made a build thread :thumbup:


lol =)


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm interested to see where this ends up. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Good god man, DO NOT have the spoiler installed. Do you know how rare it is to have an original un-spoiled TT???

Edit. if you feel you must get a spoiler, why not trade hatches with another silver tt owner. Post a WTT ad here and the other forums and I'm sure you get several offers. then you can put the savings toward other mods.

cheers.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay for washing


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

How'd you remove the mirrors?
I am wanting those split mirrors too. Mine are filthy with water spots :/

and I've been wanting to put those wipers on as well, but I try to pull them suckers off but they dont budge. The Bentley states that there is a special tool but I cannot find it anywhere!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

TTC2k5 said:


> Good god man, DO NOT have the spoiler installed. Do you know how rare it is to have an original un-spoiled TT???
> 
> Edit. if you feel you must get a spoiler, why not trade hatches with another silver tt owner. Post a WTT ad here and the other forums and I'm sure you get several offers. then you can put the savings toward other mods.
> 
> cheers.


I am on the fence about it, believe me. But I lean towards the Coupe looking better with the spoiler and the vert looking better without it. It would be a free install from the dealer and it's tentatively scheduled for next week - I have had thoughts about cancelling it. But the 3.2 add on is calling my name.




waynegz1 said:


> How'd you remove the mirrors?
> I am wanting those split mirrors too. Mine are filthy with water spots :/
> 
> and I've been wanting to put those wipers on as well, but I try to pull them suckers off but they dont budge. The Bentley states that there is a special tool but I cannot find it anywhere!


The mirrors are just a really tight snap fit onto the inner workings. If you look at the back of the mirrors, can find a pic, you'll see. They have already saved me once or twice from sideswiping a car in traffic. They are very very useful. 

The wipers are worth every penny and are probably a 7 minute install from unlocking your car, popping the hood, unscrewing, so forth.

The cap in the center of the axis of rotation pops off, use a 13mm socket to unscrew the nuts. Then press on the HINGE of the wiper, where the two parts of the arm come together and it should wiggle around a bit. You keep pressing and wiggling and they come off. Once you figure it out, it's super fast. Then you put the aero wipers on, making sure to get them as low as possible, and then hand tighten the 13mm back on.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

You could make cash + trade on that hatch man. Not my style, but LOTS of people want this look!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Also have a couple other things I want to figure out. 

The passanger side window does not seem like it seals perfectly. Is there a way to adjust the seal via moving the latch for the door? Or is it a rubber seal issue?

Would like to replace rubber around tail lights.









Need to restore headlights









Needs some Qtip action in here









And a rear shot


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do not, I repeat. Do not put a spoiler on that hatch. I would sell it, or trade it. If it was AG I would be all over that jawn


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Do not, I repeat. Do not put a spoiler on that hatch. I would sell it, or trade it. If it was AG I would be all over that jawn


LOL, If it was AG, I'd have already made the trip; swapped hatches doing all labor myself; given him some cash too plus some beer, pizza, and a comfy chair to watch; and made it back home by the time you posted.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL, If it was AG, I'd have already made the trip; swapped hatches doing all labor myself; given him some cash too plus some beer, pizza, and a comfy chair to watch; and made it back home by the time you posted.
> 
> cheers.


:sly::laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Um...*

...don't touch that hatch.

Seriously.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow youve got yourself a nice looking TT! 

I agree with these guys, even though shaved rear TT isnt my style either, you could make some $$ trading that puppy for what youre looking for. why not right? only thing youre really losing is the "time" it takes to get the buyer, other then that, its all wins for you. You get your spoiler plus some extra $$. 

And about those side mirrors! I need more info! I like


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

After you restore the headlights get some Lamin-x. :thumbup:


----------



## mmaturo (Oct 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Wow youve got yourself a nice looking TT!
> 
> I agree with these guys, even though shaved rear TT isnt my style either, you could make some $$ trading that puppy for what youre looking for. why not right? only thing youre really losing is the "time" it takes to get the buyer, other then that, its all wins for you. You get your spoiler plus some extra $$.
> 
> And about those side mirrors! I need more info! I like


DO NOT DO IT....silver looks soooo good without the spoiler... 

Not sure how you guys all don't know about the european blind spot mirrors. Otherwise known as 'convex...cheapest i have found them is genuinevwaudiparts.com (and for all my TT and RS6 parts). ECS, TTStuff etc all have them but they are more. Path below should get to the mirrors...if not just put in the info, look in the catalog under doors, then mirrors. 

http://genuinevwaudiparts.com/partl...l=TT&year=2000&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I will mail you death threats if you add that spoiler!! 

j/k 



















































or am I opcorn:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't do it. Seriously. It'd be like someone putting a small-block in a '53 Corvette. Keep it stock eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

We will have your car repossessed


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Hahaha I love how everyone has the spoiler and is telling me no haha! I'm thinking about not doing it. Stop killin me!! Haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Hahaha I love how everyone has the spoiler and is telling me no haha! I'm thinking about not doing it. Stop killin me!! Haha


My mind control device is working mwahahaha


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Hahaha I love how everyone has the spoiler and is telling me no haha! I'm thinking about not doing it. Stop killin me!! Haha


Audi forced us to have it beginning MY2001. FWIW, I got an estimate for removal and paint recently: $1700. I've been told low estimates are near $1000 for removal and repaint.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

that seems pretty steep to me. You could remove the spoiler yourself and just get a shop to fill the holes and blend into the hatch. I doubt it would be more than $500-600


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

idwurks said:


> . But the 3.2 add on is calling my name.


 you know the 3.2 is a totally different spoiler and its one piece right? they do sell some add on lips on ebay that make it look like it and osirs makes a carbon one but, like the guys said before i think that car looks great with out it, i would put some nice wheels on its and give it a nice stance :thumbup: but good luck with whatever you plan on doing


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> you know the 3.2 is a totally different spoiler and its one piece right? they do sell some add on lips on ebay that make it look like it and osirs makes a carbon one but, like the guys said before i think that car looks great with out it, i would put some nice wheels on its and give it a nice stance :thumbup: but good luck with whatever you plan on doing


this x2. Save your $$$ and stance that bish out


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I've heard its a seperate spoiler, but was planning on going Osir anyways... But I am def. considering keeping the car smooth. Give me a few weeks to toss on the coils and see where it goes. I am not sure I can pull off the 17s, and I am sure it will be a while till everything is figured out. 

Thanks for the input guys. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> But I am def. keeping the car smooth. Give me a few weeks to toss on the coils and *SLAM IT*


Edited and fixed:laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Ahhh geez its the mk4 forum all over again!  :laugh: Bwhahaa

One new piece of news is that Rotiform states they cannot help me with 17" to 18" lips/barrels.... so might be time to sell the 17s and get some 18" futuras. 

Also just ordered:

Timing belt service sticker and Slim plate bolts from ECS.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> time to sell the 17s


Or donate them to me


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Or donate them to me


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I am glad to see someone else locally doing up a tt:thumbup:
I am very close to buying mine and giving it my personal
touches:thumbup:So are those the oz wheels from the mk4 gli???
Its gonna look sic:beer:When I get my audi tt I will hit you up.
No spoiler


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


>


Thanks


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Hmmm - A little inspired.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Hmmm - A little inspired.


Not gunna lie, Im in love with those rims!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

double for me :thumbup:


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

how do u restore head lights....mine are like yours.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

studlee said:


> how do u restore head lights....mine are like yours.


Restore? In what sense? Lenses crappy are you talking about painted inserts and removing amber reflector/smoked corners?

Detailed link for paint/osir corners here:

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/lighting_systems/osirdesign_smoked/

For lenses, I used 3M Lens renewal kit, (# 39014) to remove deep scratches and polish surface. Worked well but a bit unnerving. Couple of before/after pics here.

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/painted-light-inser/

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm assuming you mean taking the scratches out since our cars have crappy plastic lenses:thumbdown:. You can wet sand and buff with your own stuff, or use a renewal kit. Either way its the same thing


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Well this isn't going to work. My 17s are just not going to fill that arch at ALL.

Time to start looking at new wheel options. Right now contemplating 18" Algernons, Futuras or the AMG wheels.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Well this isn't going to work. My 17s are just not going to fill that arch at ALL.


That just means you need to go lower:laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> That just means you need to go lower:laugh:


What DOESN'T mean you need to go lower? :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

20v master said:


> What DOESN'T mean you need to go lower? :laugh:


When your wheels do not contact the ground =)


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Well this isn't going to work. My 17s are just not going to fill that arch at ALL.
> Time to start looking at new wheel options. Right now contemplating 18" Algernons, Futuras or the AMG wheels.


Hmm, heres my .02:

AMG's and go low! 

Was browsing around the interwebs after looking at those wonderful AMG's posted ^^^^^^^^ and I saw nothing but goodness everywhere I looked lol. thats my personal opinion of course! haha 

Very interested in seeing where you take her!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Tempes_TT said:


> Hmm, heres my .02:
> 
> AMG's and go low!
> 
> ...


Here are a few other ideas.... I know the AMGs are reps and I am going to get the crap beat out of me for them... so I am pondering some higher end options.

18" Impuls









18" Futuras









18" Algernons


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Option 2


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I like the futuras, I'm a sucker for stepped lips, makes any wheel look top notch :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Well this isn't going to work. My 17s are just not going to fill that arch at ALL.
> 
> Time to start looking at new wheel options. Right now contemplating 18" Algernons, Futuras or the AMG wheels.


18s won't fill out arches either unless you get oversized tires, but then you could do same with 17s: oversized tires. :thumbdown:

only solution to "fill" is going lower :thumbup:: spring/strut combo, coilovers, bags. Pick one.

cheers


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm going lower people. Jeesus. Apparently I'm the only person that understands wheel diameter in relation to arch diameter lol Bottom line is, not ever going this low, and even this low, the wheels still look slightly smallish.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PS door had some wind noise coming from it so I realigned the doors on both sides and got them to seal up nice and tight. Also aligned with the shoulder a little better. Thanks to *Zach* for loaning me a 12 point socket. 

Before:









After:









And had to clean!
Before:









After:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow. Finally someone who is as anal about the dirt around the latch as I am:laugh:. And that TT you posted is perfect ride height. :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I was being lazy. Usually I would have taken out the orbital and polished it haha.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I was being lazy. Usually I would have taken out the orbital and polished it haha.


 Haha I want to see if I can get replacement stickers, pull all of the old ones off and make my door jams nice and purdy


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Love the progress, but I vote no to the Benz wheels, I don't like wheels when they have the wrong company symbol on them - you might look into using Audi centercaps


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> Love the progress, but I vote no to the Benz wheels, I don't like wheels when they have the wrong company symbol on them - you might look into using Audi centercaps


This. You know how I feel Ian, but I just wanted to reiterate the point.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

If I were to rock the ML63 wheels, they would no doubt have some custom "idwurks" billet caps by Euro Image, or Audi caps. I don't do that kind of stuff. I am going to give the whole wheel situation some time to settle and I will see what comes my way. In the meantime, I am going to debadge, give the car a REAL detail for the first time, and do some coil work.

I have Weitecs off my Mk4 which I am stupidly assuming are compatable? I would like to clean them and also powdercoat the springs a different color before they go on. Maybe ceramic coat them silver. This car is going to get all the treatments my Jetta never got. I want every part to match, every piece to be like new, and every plastic piece clean and in tact. 

If anyone really IS interested in trading me their LS hatch with 3.2 spoiler in Mint shape - let me know. I believe the hatch truly looks WAY better on the Coupes WITH a spoiler, but understand the pureness of not having a spoiler. To me, if the 3.2, QS and 225 all have spoilers, Idk why I would want my car to look "outdated" without one. Just a different point of view I guess. I want to convert everything to the newest version possible, IE QS grill, 2003 aluminum shift knob, new Concert2 radio, so forth. 

And for the record I would like the car to be around 23.75 all around I think. And for any doubters, here was my jetta in what I consider it's finest. I know about rare parts.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The wheels will almost definitely bolt up, the only problem area could be caliper clearance but considering the wheel size I doubt it...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The jetta. Lower it


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> The jetta. Lower it


Just for you, I lowered it a little.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

how did you align the door? i have to do the same i think


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

poopie said:


> how did you align the door? i have to do the same i think


12 point socket, turn left to loosen quite a bit, and you can simply move the latch to where you want. Retighten, done.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Just for you, I lowered it a little.


Oh you are so clever:sly::laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

idwurks said:


> 12 point socket, turn left to loosen quite a bit, and you can simply move the latch to where you want. Retighten, done.


Thank you for this. Truly needed!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Thank you for this. Truly needed!


NP.

Oh and LOL @ QuattroWorld. Have some Tea and Biscuits and chill out old men. :facepalm:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Positive note. Just realized that my Weitec coils off the mk4 DO have the FSB mount so they will be going on soon =)

Stolen image:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I would measure them just to make sure. My understanding is that they won't fit but you never know.

P.S. Don't get the IMPUL's. I want them :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> I would measure them just to make sure. My understanding is that they won't fit but you never know.
> 
> P.S. Don't get the IMPUL's. I want them :laugh:


I love em but think they would probably look better on your car


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Alright - I am 100% sure now the coils will work. Weitec Hicon GT part number is the same for FWD TT and FWD Golf. 

SHIBBY! It's on!


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

Forget Lamin-X.... get some new HID bulbs. I was hesitating first but the result pleases me even more. 










Then get some new H7 bulbs...










another angle....


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

idwurks said:


> so they will be going on soon =)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I don't understand what those pictures are supposed to mean...?

LaminX just protects the headlight lenses from rocks... for the most part... Is this one of those turn up the volume louder so you dont hear rattles solutions?


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh sorry... some people applying coloured Lamin-X to change headlights appearance. Say different colour and I was thinking that you want do this and of course protect headlights. I did change all bulbs even HID to yellow and know I do need to restore headlights but I will go with some kind of sprayed protection over the lights. Anyway, sorry again I was in another forum before where they was talking about... 

You know “Le Mans” or “rally” style... :facepalm:


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool, another local TT. I'm selling my old rims. I some random stuff laying around. I'm in the East bay so if you need a hand with something let me know. 

I have 42ddcatback exhaust w/ 3.2 honeycomb valence, set of 4 tires (225/45/17), 18" rims below, various ball and cone seat lugnuts in various lenghts, misc. wheel spacers. 


18x8 et 25 




















On my car. lmk if you're interested.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Your car sits great! I am currently looking at 3 piece wheels but I appreciate the offer =) Going to Memoryfab tomorrow with Clun9 to check out some wheels =) 

And my spoiler appointment was cancelled.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haha I want to see if I can get replacement stickers, pull all of the old ones off and make my door jams nice and purdy


 If you want them to be purdy, why not leave the stickers off permanently?  And what's the fuss about yellow headlights?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> If you want them to be purdy, why not leave the stickers off permanently?  And what's the fuss about yellow headlights?


 I want them on still, but I guess I can take them all off for good


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

TT is coming to my house Saturday! Time for an epic Ian+Zach detail!!!! ****s gonna get wild, i'll take pics


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Been driving the Jetta this week. 

ECS order arrived with 82C Tstat, Air Intake Temp sensor, and tstat body. Going to do all that plus fuel filter and valve gasket soon.

In the meantime, this is how the TT went to sleep tonight. Doing some serious work on the headlights... Started with 400 










And as Zach suggested, going to get it's first real detail this weekend with some clay, polish and wax.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yuk, have fun with those headlights. It's a lot of work (as I"m sure you're well aware) :snowcool:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

One light 95% down, the other still to go.










Still have some artifacts inside the lens which are going to just have to wait until I get the lights apart for smoked markers and removed reflector... Who knows when that will be.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Disregard financial wellness. Acquire parts. Pulled out an old PVW for a little inspiration.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

looks like you have some work to do


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Def. Got a full detail planned for tomorrow including clay, polish and wax.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm obsessed with claybaring. Did it once and now I do it like once a month lol. You would be surprised how much dirt hides in the paint:thumbdown:


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

nice car man! let me know if you ever need a hand with anything, I have quite the arsenal of tools as well if you need anything. always down to help a fellow TT enthusiast. 

and I 2nd the clay bar action!!


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Pics from today!

Ian pulled up and started working on his rear debadge. He recently removed the "TT" only to discover that a bumper respray had led to clear being sprayed OVER the badge, so it is impossible to remove the emblem without leaving a ridge, so we got the adhesive off ready for a new badge he has on the way.




























Then we gave the car a good wash and got some very detailed spots clean, including the entire engine bay, this thing has some hidden dirty but overall it cleans up great.










Ian then started to clay bar while I soaked the car with clay lube and took pictures.



























^Details 

Claying finished, a good hour was dedicated to working out some scratches on the hatch and then a polish around the entire car brought the shine back.



















Fully polished, the car was covered in a nice coat of wax while me and our friend Jeremy were changing the rear brakes on his element in the middle of the street, only took 30 minutes




























:laugh:

And my car:










:thumbup::wave::heart:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

hahah

Some I took.


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

I like! Hi 5!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

That looks hawt, you can totally understand why the original TT was w/o a spoiler. That said, its nuts how quick you guys did the exterior; I have to get me a buffer, this doing it by hand **** is getting ooooold


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> That looks hawt, you can totally understand why the original TT was w/o a spoiler. That said, its nuts how quick you guys did the exterior; I have to get me a buffer, this doing it by hand **** is getting ooooold


Porter Cable 7424:thumbup:


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

seems like you're a fan of chemical guys huh.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

hotgrass said:


> seems like you're a fan of chemical guys huh.


I'm a fan of not spending $40 a gallon on detailer =) I go through 2 bottles per detail. CG has a pretty decent product line and I think for the price - it's pretty unbeatable. I'd say the biggest problem is that there are so many products that it's kind of intimidating knowing what's good and what isn't. It's kind of trial and error, which can cost some cash down the line.

Here are some of the products of theirs I really like: (you can buy most in gallon as well)









@ l88m22vette - Spent from 11am - 6:45pm on the car with Zach so, quick isn't the word I would use =) I didn't even take the wheels off and clean the fender liners, wheel inners and suspension like I wanted to. =)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

hotgrass said:


> seems like you're a fan of chemical guys huh.


I just started using their products as well. For the price they are awesome! Unlike you guys though, I do my entire car by hand. Nice work. Oh and I'm jealous of how spacious your garage is


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> I just started using their products as well. For the price they are awesome! Unlike you guys though, I do my entire car by hand. Nice work. Oh and I'm jealous of how spacious your garage is


It's Zach's garage. I drove about 45 miles to get to his place =) I applied the wax by hand, but just because I don't have a black, or finishing pad, for the polisher


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Zach! said:


> Porter Cable 7424:thumbup:


:beer:



idwurks said:


> @ l88m22vette - Spent from 11am - 6:45pm on the car with Zach so, quick isn't the word I would use =) I didn't even take the wheels off and clean the fender liners, wheel inners and suspension like I wanted to. =)


That still beats my time by a few hours. Once spring is officially here I want to put the car on jackstands for a week or two and go nuts. The list includes:

- new pads, but also probably a 4-wheel caliper rebuild+powdercoat
- removing liners and cleaning underside
- getting some new front/rear sway bushings in
- interior/exterior detail, maybe some interior mods

I'm going to do suspension before winter come hell or high water, but first I have to get this clutch installed...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

l88m22vette said:


> :beer:
> That still beats my time by a few hours. Once spring is officially here I want to put the car on jackstands for a week or two and go nuts. The list includes:
> 
> - new pads, but also probably a 4-wheel caliper rebuild+powdercoat
> ...


I like this plan!

Here are some I just snapped today to document the car actually being clean and get a baseline for when coils, other parts come in.
































































Don't mind the grill as I forgot to spray it.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Car looks seriously great :thumbup:

I love your finance comment above. Priceless.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

idwurks said:


> I'm a fan of not spending $40 a gallon on detailer =) I go through 2 bottles per detail. CG has a pretty decent product line and I think for the price - it's pretty unbeatable. I'd say the biggest problem is that there are so many products that it's kind of intimidating knowing what's good and what isn't. It's kind of trial and error, which can cost some cash down the line.
> 
> Here are some of the products of theirs I really like: (you can buy most in gallon as well)


i stopped using chemical guys. i tried some of their products and some worked and some didn't. They lost my trust ever since i posted a review on one of their product on their website and gave it a 3 stars, the next day it was taken out. so everything that you see there are only 5 stars.:sly:

screenshot of my post before.

















and sure enough, after few days.









sorry to jack your thread.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

It's cool. I have noticed everything is a 5 too. I certainly wouldn't rate things all a five. I bought the Lemon Lime air freshener and it lasts maybe 2 hours as well.

So I hear you on that. Maybe you can just post a link to the images instead of the images? 

Honestly, I think a lot of places do that. I worked somewhere where they used to have people that worked there post reviews. People are shady.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

sorry bout that. i love how clean your car is. it makes me wanna detail mine. did you use pc on the headlight or you did it by hand?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I only use their washes and cleaners. I dont mind how the outside of my car smells:beer:.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

:beer::heart:

Noticed my PS window seal is getting particularly loud... so I will add that to my list again. I saw a thread about adjusting the window a week or two ago... I will try to find it again.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Can you post up a link? I noticed mine is pretty loud too.

Car looks really clean, I'm jealous!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

How is it loud? Is it squeaking? If so just get a würth rubber care stick. That worked for me


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

idwurks said:


> :beer::heart:
> 
> Noticed my PS window seal is getting particularly loud... so I will add that to my list again. I saw a thread about adjusting the window a week or two ago... I will try to find it again.


im not sure if this is the one that you are looking for. http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1992

do you happen to have pics of the engine bay getting detailed?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> How is it loud? Is it squeaking? If so just get a würth rubber care stick. That worked for me


I just hear wind noise coming excessively from that side. If you push on the inside of the glass, you can hear the seal breaking a bit whereas on the drivers side, if I push against the glass from the inside, it's solid and nothing happens.




hotgrass said:


> im not sure if this is the one that you are looking for. http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1992
> 
> do you happen to have pics of the engine bay getting detailed?


Thanks! I actually forgot to spray it with dressing (as I also did with the grill) so it's looking fairly normal. Once it stops raining here I will finish it up and post pics  I have to do the Valve cover gasket and tstat so when that happens I am going to clean more. I think I have a vac leak too so might be deleting a few lines. 

Are you interested in the process for the engine, or just after pics?


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

Yo, just did the Audifreaks window adjustment and it helped a lot but still getting a lil noise 78mph+ Going to have to adjust it a lil more.. Really glad you didn't get the spoiler added! 

I need to refresh my headlights too! And get rid of those terrible oem fog bulbs!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

drivingenthus said:


> Yo, just did the Audifreaks window adjustment and it helped a lot but still getting a lil noise 78mph+ Going to have to adjust it a lil more.. Really glad you didn't get the spoiler added!
> 
> I need to refresh my headlights too! And get rid of those terrible oem fog bulbs!


Do you have a euroswitch? And I really thought i got rid of the wind noise when I realigned the door.. but alas.

The spoilerless boot is growing on me.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Are you interested in the process for the engine, or just after pics?


engine process would be great but if its too much hassle then after pics would be fine.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Spolier Less is where it's at!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

idwurks said:


>


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahaha yes:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Like the wheels, nerd:heart: the plate


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Interesting wheels Ian. Very motorsporty, but different. I'll have to see them on the car to know how I really feel. Since you're not going super low, are you going to run beefy tires? I think beefy tires are needed for that wheel since you can go with the motorsport look.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> Interesting wheels Ian. Very motorsporty, but different. I'll have to see them on the car to know how I really feel. Since you're not going super low, are you going to run beefy tires? I think beefy tires are needed for that wheel since you can go with the motorsport look.


Thinking 235/35 Toyo Proxes4. I am tempted by the crazy treadlife. I don't want to buy $150 tires often. I asked B to get prices but haven't heard anything back. I don't want a ton of stretch as I am worried about potholes around here, but would run a 245/35 Proxes if I could get them cheap enough. I just want a high quality tire - you know me. 

I was thinking down the line of brushing the wheel raw and clearing with a smoked tint =) Idk yet.

This is a 235/35 T1R on an 8.5 and I think it's got a good amount of stretch going and wouldn't want more than that. Tire looks like a rubber band as it is. I plan to run 5-10mm of poke in back with it flush as possible in front. So rubbing will be a slight concern.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Black chrome?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Black chrome?


No tanks =) I'm going to leave them as is for some time until I get bored. Then I will probably do something to add some value to them visually, probably polish or go raw brushed.
:snowcool:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah everyone seems to be polishing theirs. I need to figure out something to do with mine as well


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

idwurks said:


>


u got a BMW now brahhhh?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

dogdrive said:


> u got a BMW now brahhhh?


I only have two cars... unlike some people brah :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Ahhh a BMW on the TT forum burn it with fire!!!


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Ahhh a BMW on the TT forum burn it with fire!!!



lol.... :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Ahhh a BMW on the TT forum burn it with fire!!!


Give it to me and I'll "burn it with fire"


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

ha.. guess i committed double murder. bmw and honda. sorry to say but the TT is the daily beater.. WHAT its good at it! :thumbup:

btw love the motorsports type wheels! I really wanted to find bridgestone DTM's for the TT but they're pretty rare. 










PLZ Go with proper sized tires! no rubber bands! I run 235/45 on 17x9 in back et15 and would run those fatties in front too but i can barely clear the coilover w 225s! GOOD LUCK


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Dude memfab has two sets of beautiful dtms for sale right now! I have seen them in person  I want to run a 235/35 but trying to find a good deal on 19s is a tough task. I really want to run some pirellis or contis but $$$. 

Thanks for the input mang! Wheels come next week  it's been raining here all week so I have not been driving or touching the car. I miss my garage


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

oh hai! I like your TT. Can I taste it?


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

2ndTimesACharm said:


> oh hai! I like your TT. Can I taste it?


:what: uhh....wtf...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

omarquez510 said:


> :what: uhh....wtf...


Lol x2 :what:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lol x2 :what:


:what:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

WTF :what: ^4


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

:what:

It just felt right to join the party.





On a more normal note..... Hurrrrryyyyyyy up I want to see these on your car!opcorn:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

2ndTimesACharm said:


> oh hai! I like your TT. Can I taste it?


You pay for my tires, and sure.



omarquez510 said:


> :what: uhh....wtf...





Zach! said:


> :what:





PLAYED TT said:


> WTF :what: ^4


It's ok. I know him personally, like a gay brother who isn't gay =)



GoshGengstout said:


> On a more normal note..... Hurrrrryyyyyyy up I want to see these on your car!opcorn:


I am hurrying up and waiting. Wheels are about a half hour away at the UPS holding station so just waiting for them to come over. 

Tires are going to be a bit. Super broke right now and tires are mad expensive.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

19s are lots of rubber!

Sell something, leomonade stand lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> It's ok. I know him personally, like a gay brother who isn't gay =)


Oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok:screwy::laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

GoshGengstout said:


> 19s are lots of rubber!
> 
> Sell something, leomonade stand lol


I got a few eBay auctions going 

I hate tires :banghead:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

www.discounttiredirect.com

Free shipping on tires, great prices. Ordered 2 sets from them now :beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> www.discounttiredirect.com
> 
> Free shipping on tires, great prices. Ordered 2 sets from them now :beer:


Their site has been down a few days now 

I have used www.onlinetires.com before and their prices are crazy cheap but I still have to pay tax due to their California location.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

site works for me


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> site works for me


Works on Safari, but not Chrome.... stupid.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Check out tire rack. I just bought a set of Hankook ventus V12s and got a $60 rebate. I love these tires. I highly reccomend them. especially if you are a tire snob


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Check out tire rack. I just bought a set of Hankook ventus V12s and got a $60 rebate. I love these tires. I highly reccomend them. especially if you are a tire snob


I am def. a tire snob. Quiet and smooth as possible is all I care about right now.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Tried some saddle soap on the leather as an experiment and not having the results I was hoping for. May need to get an expert to take a look.

(Disclaimer: Saddle soap is fairly abrasive and not to be used on an often basis.)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

If you're looking for good leather treatment, find an actual leather store in your area. I found some really great conditioner that use every couple of months.. works great.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Tried some saddle soap on the leather as an experiment and not having the results I was hoping for. May need to get an expert to take a look.
> 
> (Disclaimer: Saddle soap is fairly abrasive and not to be used on an often basis.)


lexol might work or leatherique


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

After the saddle soap, I followed up with some Einszett Leather care masssaged in by hand and it helped alot. But the cracking of the surface is still there and probably needs some serious work to heal or be resurfaced. Particularly the main panel on the DS seat. I'll take pics soon.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The cracking wont go away. But if you find a way to fix it, do share:thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Here are some phone images of the seating surfaces. I am just trying to get them soft and supple again.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's nowhere near as bad as mine. Consider yourself lucky


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you've got a lot of conditioning ahead of you me thinks. I wouldn't expect it to come out perfect again..

But I would try the leatherique. I've used it in the past with good results. Anyone have thoughts on Melatonian? It's more for leather shoes but maybe it would work


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

It's not too bad but I am just concerned about it getting worse and would like to just get them softer =)

Just workin my way through my "problem areas."


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I think you should at least mount tires and try them out once or twice. Just so I can see how they look


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I used leatherique on my seats and they were better after. 

drivers seat before:









drivers seat after:










not the best pics but you get the idea. 

cheers.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> I think you should at least mount tires and try them out once or twice. Just so I can see how they look



Yesssss lets build custom adapters, buy $600 tires and have them mounted and spend $100 on hardwareee yeeeeeeee. Honestly I just would prefer a nice set of Futuras over these. I should have bought them in the first place.



TTC2k5 said:


> I used leatherique on my seats and they were better after.
> 
> drivers seat before:
> 
> ...


That looks considerably better even though your seats were in pretty good shape before. Is Leatherique the process where you leave your car in the sun, apply product and so forth?

Tonight, Kevin @ Euro Image helped me out by doing some work. New Tstat and valve cover gasket are in. He twerked, I cleaned haha.

I think this hadn't been cleaned before.









Doin werks. 









Clean engine!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep it up. I'm liking the clean bay


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> That looks considerably better even though your seats were in pretty good shape before. Is Leatherique the process where you leave your car in the sun, apply product and so forth?


Yeah you want the heat to help soak the conditioner in.


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

idwurks said:


> Wheels also came in and I am having second thoughts... Just priorities are changing quickly and I am wondering if I really need to build up a set of wheels right now. If anyone is interested in them and wants to make an offer, please let me know.


:screwy:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> Yeah you want the heat to help soak the conditioner in.


+1. This time of year it is almost impossible to get the interior warm enough and you need to let them it for hours. You can also cover the seats with black plastic (i used garden sized garbage bags) to help get them warm after you rub them down with the leatherique. 

don't use you seat heaters as they will drain the battery within minutes (ask me how I know) if the car is not running.

This may sound like a pita, but the really best option is to pull the seats, bring them into a warm house, and let them sit in the house.

cheers.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> +1. This time of year it is almost impossible to get the interior warm enough and you need to let them it for hours.


He lives in Southern California. It was like summer time for a couple of weeks the end of January and into February. Our winters are like that. In a week it might be in the 80's again. 

Leatherique is great stuff. Check out their website, they have good info and pics. I used it on my Corrado and it really helped to revive the leather especially on the rear headrests that were hard as a rock.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

dogger said:


> He lives in Southern California. It was like summer time for a couple of weeks the end of January and into February. Our winters are like that. In a week it might be in the 80's again.
> 
> Leatherique is great stuff. Check out their website, they have good info and pics. I used it on my Corrado and it really helped to revive the leather especially on the rear headrests that were hard as a rock.


I wish I lived in Socal right now. I currently am in the Bay Area up north. It is 45F right now =)

I decided to clean the carpet finally. There were several stains from the previous owners (presuming they are coffee) around the cupholders in the back. At some point I will go back and steamclean them more. I just did all the carpet while I was in there too.

For this I used Scotchgaurd foaming carpet cleaner and a firm brush. Spray, foam, brush, wipe. 

Before (dont mind the lens flare)









After









And here is a shot of the clean valve cover and engine









And lastly, I took out the monster mats and cleaned them up nicely. Just one of the interior for the hell of it









When the weather is a little warmer and the engine is dusty, I will do a breakdown on how to clean the bay (as asked before).


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Just a few phone shots from yesterday =)


----------



## steu2011 (Jan 13, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Just a few phone shots from yesterday =)


Wow loving the pic with a Ferrari. Live in Kansas so we never see them out here in the "sticks" lol


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Post the engine detail DIY!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Coils in.



















Need some 215s and different spacers and should be nice =) Rides better than the Koni Yellows and Vogtlands for some reason :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Like


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

spacers and proper centrecaps would be :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> spacers and proper centrecaps would be :thumbup:


235s on there right now from the PO, so once I purchase 215s and some 20mms for the back, It'll be lookin good =)


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

gah, I'm loving it! :heart:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Need to order Inner CV boot soon, and just ordered a 3bar from the Dealer. I was trying to get a QS grill but refuse to wait for a few months for it to get in. Dealer wanted $212 for the 3bar =) Beats shipping from ECS and it'll be here in 2 days.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

YAYYY! Glad you finally got the coils in! :thumbup:

We still gonna grab lunch? 

I'm in the same predicament w the leather seats.. and did the window seal DIY but now over 80 in some directions it whistles! FML


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

idwurks said:


> 235s on there right now from the PO, so once I purchase 215s


Why do you want smaller tires?


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

20v master said:


> Why do you want smaller tires?


He rubbed on the koni's so i'm sure it's worse now, and Ian will probably be spacing the wheels out to the point where it will benefit to have a slight stretch


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

20v master said:


> Why do you want smaller tires?


So I can push the wheels out without worrying about rubbing. I might end up just getting standard 225s because they are $92 each rather than the $125 each for the 215s. 

I am particularly concerned with spacing out the front and having that fender screw up in there destroy something.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Need to order Inner CV boot soon, and just ordered a 3bar from the Dealer. I was trying to get a QS grill but refuse to wait for a few months for it to get in. Dealer wanted $212 for the 3bar =) Beats shipping from ECS and it'll be here in 2 days.


Really!? Well I know where I'm going for mine.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Yup it was the same price as ECS shipped and taxed but it will be here tomorrow =) ECS wouldn't ship for a week hehe. Rainy today so no word on the Boot but I did pick one up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would call that a deal anyday


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

New CV Boot on and correct grille on order. Need some normal sized tires and correct spacers now, and maybe some Gr8plates in the future.

TGIF. 

Pic of current height and pic of current dream yard.



















PS: If anyone would like to purchase my Koni Yellow struts and Vogtland Sport Springs, get in touch.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

how much for just the struts?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> PS: If anyone would like to purchase my Koni Yellow struts and Vogtland Sport Springs, get in touch.


i'd like to purchase your wheels if you decidfe to change them .......


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> i'd like to purchase your wheels if you decidfe to change them .......


Noted =)

Cleared a buttload of Codes today and found the wonderful radio Diagnostic bug. :what:

Disconnected the fuse and it was fine. Annoying little gremlin.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i have an on-going p1136 .
it will not get the better of me !!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Stay Positive! 

Took one tonight before my trip to Los Angeles outside the bank =) New Grille installing soon. I need some 225s or 215s badly. The hard edge of the 235 on the 8 makes a HORRIBLE noise when touching the fender liner or ... fender


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Stay Positive!
> 
> Took one tonight before my trip to Los Angeles outside the bank =) New Grille installing soon. I need some 225s or 215s badly. The hard edge of the 235 on the 8 makes a HORRIBLE noise when touching the fender liner or ... fender


 You'll get used to it. Soon you'll love that sound!


----------



## quik67mustang (Jul 17, 2006)

idwurks said:


> Just a few phone shots from yesterday =)


 Ha! I've worked on that car before, where was this at?


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

quik67mustang said:


> Ha! I've worked on that car before, where was this at?


 Redwood City movie theatre


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

So! This weekend was kinda nuts. Drove to LA and halfway down, hit soft limp. Scanned the car when I got to Long Beach and it was o2 sensor resistance too high, causing the system to be lean. I cleared the code and car went back to normal boosting (18psi rather than 5psi). Drove around the weekend and then on the way back to Norcal, had the same issue. Car wouldn't boost past 5psi. 

*I am assuming the o2 sensor needs to be replaced?* 

I also hit an assload of traffic on the way through downtown LA and near LAX which caused my temp gauge (and engine temps) to rise. I don't think it was just the gauge because the exterior temp sensor also went up in response to the escalated engine temps. I could also notice a change in the smell of the car while inside, indicating that the engine was heating up. I had this issue before and thought it was the thermostat but that was recently changed. 

*Is this the high speed fan issue everyone is talking about? Or is it the coolant temp sensor? Fan Switch?* 

I am starting to get agitated. 

This was the Grapevine heading North coming back. 













































And the man himself, Matt Crooke of 1552.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

did you check your fuses on top of your battery? Look at the green ones on the left, they control your fans. When my temps did that one of them was blown. 

:heart: Matt


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi 

I'll have Great Plates for sale some time soon (same for your TT?).

That TT clearcoat issue must be really bugging you, huh?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> 235s on there right now from the PO, so once I purchase 215s and some 20mms for the back, It'll be lookin good =)





idwurks said:


> Coils in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





idwurks said:


>



hey ian .
what spacers are you running on these pics ?
and are thjey 8x18 et35 ?
can you also please get me a measure from arch to wheel-centre ? that ride hieght looks like what i need . looks about -40mm ??


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

this thread makes me want to cut my rear spoiler off...!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would just unbolt it


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

hey ian ,
i just got an email about 30th july at quallcom stadium .
are you going ??
my car needs it's picture taken next to your car


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

ian c - U.K. said:


> hey ian ,
> i just got an email about 30th july at quallcom stadium .
> are you going ??
> my car needs it's picture taken next to your car


i'm going :laugh:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

see you there .... hopefully .
with any luck my project will be nearly finished by then


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

SPOILER ALERT 

Ian bought 215/40/18 Falken 912s :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> hey ian .
> what spacers are you running on these pics ?
> and are thjey 8x18 et35 ?
> can you also please get me a measure from arch to wheel-centre ? that ride hieght looks like what i need . looks about -40mm ??


It's raining and my driveway wouldn't give you a good measure anyways, so the FTG will have to wait. The wheels are 18x8 et 35. Front has no spacer because tire sat on fender with it. Rear has a 15mm spacer. When the 215s go on, I will add a 20 rear and 15 front.



ian c - U.K. said:


> hey ian ,
> i just got an email about 30th july at quallcom stadium .
> are you going ??
> my car needs it's picture taken next to your car


Def would like to make it. I haven't missed one in about 4 years so it would be nice to continue the tradition. =)



Zach! said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> Ian bought 215/40/18 Falken 912s :thumbup::thumbup:


No Doubt son! They is comin' manana!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Picking up my 3 bar from the dealer on my way home from school today:thumbup:. Thanks for the heads up on the dealer pricing again


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Picking up my 3 bar from the dealer on my way home from school today:thumbup:. Thanks for the heads up on the dealer pricing again


Fo Sho son! $212-215 should be the deal =)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Falkens*

Here we go. This was my weekend.

Tires came. Ordered from www.DiscountTireDirect.com > shipped and no tax they were $500 to my door. Came Friday night. Saturday Morning, I made an appointment at Americas Tire - my favorite tire place as they worked on my Futuras a ton and mounted the 225/45s on a 10. So I have high expectations. 

I loaded up the car with tires and we all know - that is soooooo much fun :banghead:










Got to Americas Tire right on time. Told the guy about the car, has spacers in back (HR) and I'd like them to mount the new tires and throw on these spacers on the front. Guy says *we dont work on cars with spacers period.*

So I left fuming, called the manager on my way home and he apologized and said there were 10 things they could have done to keep me there. So already my day is totally f'ed. I made another appointment for 2:30 and went back. They said they'd install the tires no problem, but just wouldnt put the spacers back on. 

WHATEVER! Just mount my tires.

Got the tires mounted and my first impression was *WTF did I do?* The OD of the 215s is soooooo noticably smaller than the 235s even worn all the way down. I feel like it looked so much better with a taller tire. 

I proceeded to my closest parking lot down from my house since my garage no longer exists. 

18x8 RS4 et35 No Spacer Falken 912 - 215/40


















15mm Front and 15mm Rear spacer with Falken 912 - 215/40


















Some other angles


















Then today, I had a few wonderful things happen.

I saw a giant rock out of the corner of my eye on 680 and this is the result:









Then on my way home, I recieved this, same code I am sure for o2 or some chit.









AND to top it off, I noticed my clock had magically gone back to god damn 2001? Taking my custom plate a little too seriously Mr. TT?









I've also been having serious cd player glitches, weird radio glitches, and I am starting to think that all of this is being caused by a bad ground... 

THOUGHTS?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

the tires look good . not too much stretch .

here are my thoughts ....

1 . i had to fit my own spacers as the tire place declined .
2 . your car without spacers looked like my car used to .... only slightly better because its lower and on 18s .
3 . you should have doubled-up the spacers to get 30mm on the rear fror a parking-lot shot .
4 . when i disconnected my battery for an hour to clear the CEL light my clock went to that date .
5 . you have a loose wire connection somewhere . battery terminals ok ?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Agreed ^ 

Tire size is fine, you just need to double your spacer width to push them out.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> the tires look good . not too much stretch .
> 
> here are my thoughts ....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info about the clock. I checked the battery terminals and they are totally on there tight. My friend suggested I may have a shorted or dead cell in the battery. Not sure. I am getting a bit aggravated so I think the car may go to the dealer to get diagnosed so I can have a long list of things I can change.

Tires aren't super bad but I agree, a 25mm spacer in back should be better and I need to go about 5 threads down all around. I also need great plates in back badly.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

I would get a local shop or buddy to read the code first. . But not reset it. Then do a 20 minute disconnect to see if that resets it. (If it doesn't you are allready there and can gat them to plug in again to reset) . This will give you time to do an experiment to see if it comes on again whilst you take it to the dealers. Will also give you time rock little research as it will probobly be an easy fix .....


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> I would get a local shop or buddy to read the code first. . But not reset it. Then do a 20 minute disconnect to see if that resets it. (If it doesn't you are allready there and can gat them to plug in again to reset) . This will give you time to do an experiment to see if it comes on again whilst you take it to the dealers. Will also give you time rock little research as it will probobly be an easy fix .....


I have a VagCom and the code keeps coming back as o2. But as I said - i have cleared it a few times and it keeps coming back.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I have a VagCom and the code keeps coming back as o2. But as I said - i have cleared it a few times and it keeps coming back.


I do have same issue like you and after Audi Dealership scanned my car, it was “high resistance” on O2 sensors. While my friend is working there (he scanned for me) he explained that my O2 sensors are fine but the heaters inside them are broken and I can drive without to worry about until I decide to change them and computer will compensate until they get warm enough from exhaust gases, however I will have CEL always and might have a bit rough cold start. Anyway I drove the car like this since July last year and this year went to emission test and passed without any problem… You want get rid of CEL unless you change them. They are a bit on the expensive side but you can use those universal ones however whoever connects them should compensate for the length of the wires (resistance) otherwise you will or might get CEL again. I do not know how to do that however friend of mine is saying that he can do that and I won’t have CEL but I am opting for OEM sensors (he will get them for at employee price)… Nice of him, in a fact he gets all the parts I need for an employee price… :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

raart said:


> I do have same issue like you and after Audi Dealership scanned my car, it was “high resistance” on O2 sensors. While my friend is working there (he scanned for me) he explained that my O2 sensors are fine but the heaters inside them are broken and I can drive without to worry about until I decide to change them and computer will compensate until they get warm enough from exhaust gases, however I will have CEL always and might have a bit rough cold start. Anyway I drove the car like this since July last year and this year went to emission test and passed without any problem… You want get rid of CEL unless you change them. They are a bit on the expensive side but you can use those universal ones however whoever connects them should compensate for the length of the wires (resistance) otherwise you will or might get CEL again. I do not know how to do that however friend of mine is saying that he can do that and I won’t have CEL but I am opting for OEM sensors (he will get them for at employee price)… Nice of him, in a fact he gets all the parts I need for an employee price… :laugh:



Great info - thank you. The CEL actually dissapeared the other day on it's own. It's quite odd. 

On a long trip on I5, I had the CEL come on and hit soft limp (no boost past 5psi). So I am wondering if the o2 sensors are causing a small backfire in the system when it leans out on long drives... idk...

I am just trying to tackle all these little things.


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

big :thumbup: for you for working on your car in a empty parking lot. Usually if anyone see's you doing that, they'd usually throw fit's, mostly Po Po's


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

313TT said:


> big :thumbup: for you for working on your car in a empty parking lot. Usually if anyone see's you doing that, they'd usually throw fit's, mostly Po Po's


I feel really childish doing it but at this point, I no longer have a garage and it was the only way to do it at that time. Hopefully soon I will have a garage again


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Hopefully soon I will have a garage again


Where did it go??:sly:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Tempes_TT said:


> Where did it go??:sly:


It left along with my GF :what: Amazing what life can toss in your direction.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Fo Sho son! $212-215 should be the deal =)


My "supplier" worked at a dealership and got me a special price on this. Just saying **** Audi for over charging us. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

TT is coming to my house tomorrow!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Pics from my bud D Josef.

Dipstick tube is broken, leaking half my oil somewhere over the last 5k. Axle boot is also missing a clamp.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

This one is my fave.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:heart::thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> :heart::thumbup:


x2!! :thumbup:

Great photos! As a noob photographer, it was jaw dropping and made me want to quit. lol Kudos to the photographer! :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeah, it def. photographs well and he has the eye for it. 

Just wish it ran as well as it photographed. I'm so over the constant outflow of money. I don't really blame the car but more the PO who probably felt like he took good care of it, but actually didn't. There are so many little things that are wrong and its just not as easy/cheap car to work on. I have to undo all his electronics, vac leak search, fix dipstick and tube, probably drain oil again soon to ensure nothing in the pan, replace cd changer, fix rear rattle under car, fix rear parcel shelf and boot rattle, felt tape a few areas and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Yeah, it def. photographs well and he has the eye for it.
> 
> Just wish it ran as well as it photographed. I'm so over the constant outflow of money. I don't really blame the car but more the PO who probably felt like he took good care of it, but actually didn't. There are so many little things that are wrong and its just not as easy/cheap car to work on. I have to undo all his electronics, vac leak search, fix dipstick and tube, probably drain oil again soon to ensure nothing in the pan, replace cd changer, fix rear rattle under car, fix rear parcel shelf and boot rattle, felt tape a few areas and the list goes on and on.


dang dude, thats a list. My cd changer was missing when I bought my car.... :laugh:

Things will come around and itll all look good! These cars are defiantly something to be proud of once the owner fixes them up! Definitely not good on the wallet tho...I hear you there...


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Hang in there bud, I also know how it can be! Are you a student?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Hang in there bud, I also know how it can be! Are you a student?


Not a student but close enough =)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Not a student but close enough =)


Try having a TT and being a student. A non existent cash flow tends to be a problem


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Try having a TT and being a student. A non existent cash flow tends to be a problem


Who lied to you and told you a TT was a good investment


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Who lied to you and told you a TT was a good investment


My post high school ignorance


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Ian, the 3-bar looks great!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice pics! :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> My post high school ignorance


Haha that's the issue with me.. I just saved enough money from the last 4-5 months enough to get me a TB job!


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

TT :wave:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Zach! said:


> TT :wave:





















: middle finger :


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow that's clean ^^!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> Wow that's clean ^^!


You have to clean regularly when you lose 2.5 quarts of oil because of a broken dipstick


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

inspiration for my TT that is is rough shape. Oh well, bags for the grocery getter, then time to line all the parts up :thumbup:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

idwurks said:


> You have to clean regularly when you lose 2.5 quarts of oil because of a broken dipstick


I will never forget the look of horror on your face when only 2 liters of oil came out of the engine during the oil change


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Zach! said:


> I will never forget the look of horror on your face when only 2 liters of oil came out of the engine during the oil change


It will haunt me for the rest of time.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

idwurks said:


> It will haunt me for the rest of time.


why wasn't this noticed BEFORE the oil change??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Zach! said:


> I will never forget the look of horror on your face when only 2 liters of oil came out of the engine during the oil change


I'm imagining this face like this


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> why wasn't this noticed BEFORE the oil change??


I checked it a few times but the dipstick tube broken made it difficult to check the level and reinsert the ds. I didn't think that oil would actually be flowing out the dipstick tube, but it looked to be that way. 

I mean it could be more than just that but hopefully its all fixed up.

On top of that, my driveway is about a 35* angle and makes it tough to get an accurate read when I am at home. I usually don't check level at the gas station either.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

hey if it happens again and your in a crunch and have some hose laying around cut it to length and I think its 3/8th's or 1/2 inch line for that. was cheaper than putting oil in it for a week until I could get to the stealer.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I checked it a few times but the dipstick tube broken made it difficult to check the level and reinsert the ds. I didn't think that oil would actually be flowing out the dipstick tube, but it looked to be that way.
> 
> I mean it could be more than just that but hopefully its all fixed up.
> 
> On top of that, my driveway is about a 35* angle and makes it tough to get an accurate read when I am at home. I usually don't check level at the gas station either.


Have you checked other candidates for where an oil leak might occur? (VC, oil filter/mount, oil pan.. etc.) It just seems so odd that so much oil would come out from the dip stick hole!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

My vc has been leaking for a while now lol. Guess I should replace it. It looks like my cars life blood is dripping down it's face


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Have you checked other candidates for where an oil leak might occur? (VC, oil filter/mount, oil pan.. etc.) It just seems so odd that so much oil would come out from the dip stick hole!


I agree with you 100%. Before this, I also had a leaking valve cover gasket. So it could have been a combination of things over the last 5k.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I agree with you 100%. Before this, I also had a leaking valve cover gasket. So it could have been a combination of things over the last 5k.


Yeah hopefully. Keep your child healthy


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Yeah hopefully. Keep your child healthy


I'm trying. 

(I apologize for the HDR photos being out of focus)

Day started off with seeing this. 










Today I worked on Zach!'s RCs with him for a bit. We smoothed down some curbage and added a little metal glaze (which will probably get removed during media blasting... but oh well. Needless to say, the RCs already look 400% better.










Then we had the engine bay open, looking at the shifter and seeing where there was slop, and I looked at the T fitting for the boost gauge, and noticed some more damn teflon tape! I took the teflon tape off, and peaked 5psi higher :banghead: I am pretty sure there is probably Tef. tape on the interior side of that hose fitting (cabin) too. 










Then I figured it would be good to wash the car since its been warm but overcast (perfect car washing weather).



















And what do you know, it's raining now.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Want more posts! Tell us about the other teflon tape, the felting of the cup holders, and the up coming repairs and maintenance at my house!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Pretty much every connection for the boost gauge had a piece of teflon tape on them. So after all that BS was taken off, my car proceeded to spike about 9 psi higher than when I purchased it. 










Also - there was a red party cup inside around the boost gauge in the dash, maybe to get "proper AC flow out of the vent?" Who the hell knows. I am getting really agitated by all the BS crap done by the POs.










Also been collecting headlight parts.











Cupholder was dirty as hell, had obviously been in a coffee asteroid collision earlier in it's life. Removed, cleaned, added felt in areas to reduce creaking.











And while out getting some food with Zach, came back to the car and this is what was there.



















This car is a **** magnet.

Also still have a CEL and softlimp which comes and goes due to o2 sensor.

Oil leak is fixed though.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice work! I need to get into the cup holders myself and do some cleaning, I'm sure I will also find some coffee stains inside. About the dings in the car, I currently have at least 4-5 on each side. But since I live at an apartment complex, you get stupid careless people doing that all the time. I'm waiting until I move out so that I can get them fixed all at the same time.. but until then, sometimes you just have to get used to it.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Nice work! I need to get into the cup holders myself and do some cleaning, I'm sure I will also find some coffee stains inside. About the dings in the car, I currently have at least 4-5 on each side. But since I live at an apartment complex, you get stupid careless people doing that all the time. I'm waiting until I move out so that I can get them fixed all at the same time.. but until then, sometimes you just have to get used to it.


It's just so obvious to me when I walk out to the car, and it's the only real ding on the entire car


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Ian got a new cluster:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Zach! said:


> Ian got a new cluster:


HAHA!

thats definitely one of my favorite childhood movies


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> HAHA!
> 
> thats definitely one of my favorite childhood movies


Notice his liscence plate?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Zach! said:


> Notice his liscence plate?


i should have noticed that a long time ago.. he's definitely a bigger fan than I am haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


>


OMG YES:laugh:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Zach! said:


> Happy birthday!!!!


Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Boing. Dent b gone.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

how did you fix it?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> how did you fix it?


I had my PDR guy take it out. No biggie =) It's about 99% better. I can't even find it any more. He owed me a favor so he did it for half price =)


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

I gotta get a quote from Keith


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

This thread


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> This thread


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I hope that means pictures


I has a new lens to play with:wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Zach! said:


> I has a new lens to play with:wave:


I want new lens to play with


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I want new lens to play with


Work got did, Ian will post the pictures in a bit


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

love the shots! also really like the signature you've got.. and is that you Ian in the pictures caressing the seats lol? you look like a friend from high school, named zach haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice shots


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> love the shots! also really like the signature you've got.. and is that you Ian in the pictures caressing the seats lol? you look like a friend from high school, named zach haha


=) I actually made zach that sig hehe. And yes I am massaging in leather conditioner by hand


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> =) I actually made zach that sig hehe. And yes I am massaging in leather conditioner by hand


I bet the seat enjoyed that


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> I bet the seat enjoyed that


 You know it


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

What conditioner did you use because that looks like some thick narly stuff and my seats need some loving before SoWo. :sly: (no pun intended)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

tiggo said:


> What conditioner did you use because that looks like some thick narly stuff and my seats need some loving before SoWo. :sly: (no pun intended)


Yeah can we have some after pics because I need to help my seats


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Einszett


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

danke:thumbup:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> danke:thumbup:


x2 the conditioner I have is just like water and doesn't do a darn thing after letting it soak in for like 10 minutes


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I apply by hand and then use a super soft microfiber to wipe it off after a few minutes of application.

It's good stuff, and applying it once or twice a month can really bring back the softness of leather.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

TT is coming over again tomorrow!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Today, went over to Zachs and worked on a few things.

First, washed the car (only for the sun to run away and the rain to come out 2 hours later.) With the wash, I decided that there were some areas I probably could clean that hadn't been touched before.

Rails.










Hatch gutters.




























Then we took apart the door because the window wasn't sealing properly and it was whistling at speed, as well as leaking water when it rained. Door panel was sooooo easy to take off and I just loosened the window glass, added one shim, slid the window down a little and whalllla! Perfecto!











Also added a new hoseclamp to the PS inner CV boot. Tried throwing in some grease but it was a bit difficult. 

Next on my list is:

o2 sensor (for CEL)
rebuild SAI pump
fuel filter
oil change w/ Motul System cleaner
Find another oil leak
Strut mount bushings and bearings
Dogbone bushings

We also threw on some 20mm spacers out back... looking better. I might just take the plunge and buy Tarmacs.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

New O2 sensor being picked up Tuesday! Install and results to come soon. Will Ian finally be free of limp mode? With the giggawatt TT survive?! Find out next week.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Zach! said:


> New O2 sensor being picked up Tuesday! Install and results to come soon. Will Ian finally be free of limp mode? With the giggawatt TT survive?! Find out next week.


I hate cliffhangers...:sly:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

how did you remove the roof rails ?
i noticed in the pics a screw at the rerar near the hinge . what else is involved ?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> how did you remove the roof rails ?
> i noticed in the pics a screw at the rerar near the hinge . what else is involved ?


Literally, you remove that screw, lift the back end of the rail and then wiggle it from side to side and it slides out and towards the back of the car. The only thing holding it in is the screw and press fit from the rubber gaskets. There is a small slider on the front which slips under the windshield - thats about it.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

thanks .
its a little job i need to do whilst i'm having painting done .


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> thanks .
> its a little job i need to do whilst i'm having painting done .


Do it right the first time =) My car was apparently resprayed, basically the whole PS side, and it wasn't on Carfax. They really cheaped out on the masking job so I am going to have to go through the whole car, wetsand gaps and edges and polish. Those little bits annoy the CRAP out of me. I don't want to KNOW that it had work done. 










Rolling shot from Dom. Def. need some stance work


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

its not the car that needs spraying , it the strip over the drivers door .
i had a "what's that mark ? i know , i'll rub it" moment , and made a mess 

your stance looks spot-on to me
i'd be happy with that for the low-ness , but a bit more sticky-out-ness .
though it seems hard to tell on pics of TTs .
i have a pic of yours in the carwash in la saved on my desktop , and the rear looks perfectly as i want mine , yet that sideshot you just posted looks like it needs more spacer .
i have looked at every car on here , and ttoc forum in uk . pics are deceiving !!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> its not the car that needs spraying , it the strip over the drivers door .
> i had a "what's that mark ? i know , i'll rub it" moment , and made a mess
> 
> your stance looks spot-on to me
> ...


Yeah def. needs some Poke but that's really tough to pull off with a 8" wide wheel. I am currently running a 20mm out back, so I think the next step is just new wheels. Also - the 215s are very thin and while they look good, I'd rather tuck a little thicker tire for that motorsports feel. I think I will be getting some Tarmacs at some point with some 225s and leaving the spacers how they are. Should sit sexy.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

tarmacs ???

when i fit my new wheels i will have a set of 1" spacers if you want a trial fit .


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

New items in stock:

o34 Motorsport Street density trans mount
Sachs Shock mount bushings and bearings
Sachs rear shock mounts
Used plate filler


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Uh oh. Not an o34 mount. They're trouble.


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Yeah def. needs some Poke but that's really tough to pull off with a 8" wide wheel. I am currently running a 20mm out back, so I think the next step is just new wheels. Also - the 215s are very thin and while they look good, I'd rather tuck a little thicker tire for that motorsports feel. I think I will be getting some Tarmacs at some point with some 225s and leaving the spacers how they are. Should sit sexy.


If you decide to sell your wheels, I'm interested.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Uh oh. Not an o34 mount. They're trouble.


Why? Are you referring to the Early audi strut mount bushings that mk4 guys use? I didn't get those - I got a street density pendulum mount (the dogbone). It should be just like any other stiffer dogbone.



goTTone said:


> If you decide to sell your wheels, I'm interested.


Send me a PM with an offer =)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I've seen them buckle and snap on higher hp cars. Just bot a fan of their mounts. All of their other products seem to be quality tho


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> I've seen them buckle and snap on higher hp cars. Just bot a fan of their mounts. All of their other products seem to be quality tho


Gotcha. How high of HP are we talking about? I mean this car will never see over 225hp. If I had over 300hp, I would probably have a VF mount.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

With the pitcrew of Zach! and Clun, we installed new strut mount bushings and bearings, new 034 street density mount and I replaced the rivets in the SAI pump with threaded screws and nylon lock nuts. 

Overall impressions of 034 mount... not a SUPER SUPER noticable change. Feels like super sporty stock mount. Quality is OEM. Def. crispened up things but I would say if you really want to stiffen it up, get the track mount. Still have a little clunk down below during low speed shifting occasionally. Might be replacing all mounts with 034 at this rate.

New bushings up front raised the front end a significant amount, and created a bit of an alignment issue - so will need to get an alignment this week and possibly drop a few threads up front. 

Still need to align shifter by OEM method, find oil leak (which is still not good). Thinking valve cover gasket (which was just replaced) needs to be replaced again.

THere was also a ticking up front, but looks like the rotor screw sheared off, and due to the dual lug pattern, made its way into the centercap of the wheel and was bouncing around.

Other than that - thinking about wheels still. Got to get all this ish tightened up before Waterwerks - 2000 mile round trip


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Gotcha. How high of HP are we talking about? I mean this car will never see over 225hp. If I had over 300hp, I would probably have a VF mount.


Around 400hp they will fail because they use oem mounts and put their own rubber replacements. You will be fine


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Pretty much every connection for the boost gauge had a piece of teflon tape on them. So after all that BS was taken off, my car proceeded to spike about 9 psi higher than when I purchased it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Mantvis said:


> idwurks said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every connection for the boost gauge had a piece of teflon tape on them. So after all that BS was taken off, my car proceeded to spike about 9 psi higher than when I purchased it.
> ...


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> .
> 
> Other than that - thinking about wheels still. Got to get all this ish tightened up before Waterwerks - 2000 mile round trip


i might join you on the road trip .
is there a caravan going from socal ?


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

Waterwerks and Stanceworks Tailored all in the same weekend!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> i might join you on the road trip .
> is there a caravan going from socal ?


Let's do it! it's just going to be 3 cars right now  PM me and I'll fill you in other Ian with a TT.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> Let's do it! it's just going to be 3 cars right now  PM me and I'll fill you in other Ian with a TT.


i just pm'd you a schedule from socal euro forum .
pm me back your schedule or plans or whatever .
to be honest , i'm the kinda guy that says "lets do it" the night before and just sets off .
i often miss out due to bad/no planning


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

On your VC gasket make sure you use RTV black or some kind of gasket maker to seal the VC gasket to the head around all four corners as well as the entire rear right half moon seal. This is a common leak point, you likely just need to clean both surfaces well with brake cleaner and bolt it all back together reusing the newish gasket.

With the 034 mounts I think they crack regardless of power ratings. I quickly googled and you can find a bunch of results with photos like these: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5263739-034-track-density-mount-broke...

Obviously just the dogbone isn't a big deal but I'd skip the side mounts.

Look forward to seeing ya at WF :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

lookng good !!

i fly home tommorow .... let the fun begin


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

good work!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

02 Sensor has been replaced, CEL is gone. Boost back up to 18psi (  ) Also received an alignment and going to replace subframe stretch bolts this weekend along with possible polish/wax and front plate filler.

Picked up more parts.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

180 FWD GorillaGear Mat for Trunk $24.99 on TTStuff

Buy Here

Just ordered mine.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you know that one was for a roadster right?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> you know that one was for a roadster right?


:banghead:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Looks like the spark plugs were causing the issue with Ian's check engine light! We pulled them to find deteriorated electrodes, oil coating, and generally bad plugs. Replaced them with some quality NGKs and the car pulled much harder. We also replaced all 4 stretch bolts on the sub frame to deal with a clunking noise. Turned out only 1 of the 4 was properly tightened. I think Ian has some pictures from the day!


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Some pictures: (I also got Ian a front plate filler without holes or anything)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A lose subframe. Can't say I've heard of that before...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> A lose subframe. Can't say I've heard of that before...


First for everything. Generally it will happen on my car.

PS: Soft limp back again with CEL. 

*To Date I have installed these parts since purchase in December:
*
Valve Cover Gasket
Front Strut Bushings
Front Subframe Bolts
Post Muffler Exhaust Hanger
Front Plate Filler
Dipstick tube + Dipstick
Air Intake Temp Sensor
2 Oil Changes
034 Dogbone Mount
APR R1 Dv
Rebuilt SAI pump with nylon locknuts
DV Vacuum hoses (replaced and removed teflon tape)
Air Filter
DS Inner CV boot replaced
OEM 3 bar 2003+ grille
4x NGK BKR6E Spark Plugs (copper core)
10L of Motul Specific 502,505 5w40 Synthetic
1x 82C Thermostat
4.5L Pentofrost g12 coolant
PreCat OEM o2 sensor
Raffi Alu Plate Frame


*Other procedures:*
2 Alignments
1 set of tires
Realigned Doors
Reseated PS Window with Shim and greased sliders


*Other Parts purchased or not installed yet:*
Osir Clear Corners 
Secondary headlight housings for quicker turnaround
Bosch Fuel Filter
Rear Strut mounts
Replacement Headlight Lenses
1x 12.5 oz Can of Lake Silver Paint from Paintscratch.com
Audi OEM Cig Lighter LED light
ECS magnetic drain plug that is not the correct size (thanks ecs)
3x oversized Oil filters that won't fit
Osir Throttle Pedal
Ebay TT badge that wasn't OEM so got tossed
10x OEM ball seat lugs for when Americas Tire didn't want to reinstall with spacers
OEM Audi TT Sunvisor that doesn't fit correctly



*Issues to still be taken care of:*
Never ending CEL and soft limp
F & R bumper respray
Full paint correction and sealant
Clean and seal fender liners
KlimaKleaner AC clean

I am sure there is some I am missing.


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yes, wheels...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

And Intake manifold spacer?


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

Si, lets do it this coming weekend?


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

along with valve cover gasket?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

2low2go said:


> along with valve cover gasket?


Me down. Actually have the whole place to myself next week starting Saturday - so we could bbq at my place or sumthin sumthin.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Me down. Actually have the whole place to myself next week starting Saturday - so we could bbq at my place or sumthin sumthin.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

7.2.11

New Maf today - which I think finally has cured my CEL woes. Peaks at 18-19, holds strong at 15. Feels very good on the freeway.










New valve cover gasket and paid particular attention to using gasket sealer to prevent further leaks. 










Something I doubt you guys have used: 1Z KlimaCleaner. Cleans and deodorizes your AC system.










Step 1: Shake!










Step 2: Insert into ducts as far as the 2 foot long tube will go and spray:










Step 3: After 15 minutes, blast AC on front vent (driver and passenger) at max cold for several minutes. Foaming cleaner evaporates and ac system smells like Germany! 

Thanks to Calvin, Zach and Dom for helping today.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:wave: Price hookup FTW!





















































































































































































:thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

wow..your car is very clean and fresh

love coupè without rear spoiler!:thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

andrewosky said:


> wow..your car is very clean and fresh
> 
> love coupè without rear spoiler!:thumbup:


It would look better with a rubbed sticker on it don't you think? =)


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

idwurks said:


> It would look better with a rubbed sticker on it don't you think? =)


argh, sorry man,but I've no time in these day
Give me your address by pm or facebook and so send stickers to you


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

lol I like this thread because I'm doing all this stuff as you do it to my car cleaning and fixing wise.

I crubbed a wheel today though  one of my lovely rare old school futura's that have a 2.5 in lip... thank gosh its only a $278 mistake...

still watching opcorn:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

tiggo said:


> lol I like this thread because I'm doing all this stuff as you do it to my car cleaning and fixing wise.
> 
> I crubbed a wheel today though  one of my lovely rare old school futura's that have a 2.5 in lip... thank gosh its only a $278 mistake...
> 
> still watching opcorn:




Andre - i'll send you a message on FB.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes... a new bigger lip is on the way along with new adapters, time to go 11"


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow, that lip is done...


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

ouch !!


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


>


nice work .

why did you have the front bumper off ??


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

To clean the side mount as well as make sure there wasn't any oil in it.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

its a pain to get the bumper bolt undone with that sidemount in , but i couldnt see a way of taking it out without removing the bumper :banghead:
it seemed a lot easier to put it back on though .
i guess i should have checked mine while i had the bumper off


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> its a pain to get the bumper bolt undone with that sidemount in , but i couldnt see a way of taking it out without removing the bumper :banghead:
> it seemed a lot easier to put it back on though .
> i guess i should have checked mine while i had the bumper off


Ians hate TT bumpers :banghead:

There has to be a better way to put those bolts back in :banghead:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

yeah , we hate them .
i've gotta get it off again next time i'm home too :banghead:

i had the bolts removed whilst the bumper was at the painters , just in case the threads got covered .
i put them in the wrong way round and the long one ended up where the intercooler was .
luckily i could change them without having to take the bumper off the other side .
i figured the easy way is to start with the tricky shorter bolt near the intercooler , and the bumper pulled forward so just enough thread is showing to get the nut started , then push in a little - tighten up a little , push in a little - tighten up a little , etc. until the bumper was home and the nut was hand tight , then a long 10mm socket on a 6" extention and a shove on the intercooler to fit it in


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Bumper bolts blow ass


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I :heart: this thread. 

Every time I see something new done to your TT, idwurks, it makes me wanna do it to mine. :thumbup: 

Well done and I enjoy seeing the hard work put into this to make her like purrrrdy


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

Tempes_TT said:


> Every time I see something new done to your TT, idwurks, it makes me wanna do it to mine. :thumbup:


 every time i see ians black interior , i wanna change my grey one 



i'm over it now .


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> every time i see ians black interior , i wanna change my grey one
> 
> 
> 
> i'm over it now .


Both have advantages. The inside of my car gets hot and absorbs light like no other. I need TINTZ yo! I am working on it. Right now the car sits outside :banghead: everyday (which I am also working on) so I really need to take care of the 11 year old leather. 

Thanks for the kind words guys =) I am trying. I can't wait to have a garage again and then the REAL transformation will begin.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> Both have advantages. The inside of my car gets hot and absorbs light like no other. I need TINTZ yo! I am working on it. Right now the car sits outside :banghead: everyday (which I am also working on) so I really need to take care of the 11 year old leather.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys =) I am trying. I can't wait to have a garage again and then the REAL transformation will begin.


there are some interesting options out there these days for tinting ....
as in all of the protection with none of the tint


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm not a huge fan of tint. My car sits outside all summer long. I got a car cover for it this summer. So much nicer now


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> there are some interesting options out there these days for tinting ....
> as in all of the protection with none of the tint


I plan on using a similar film as what I had on my Jetta.

Suntek HP50 Blue


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I'm not a huge fan of tint. My car sits outside all summer long. I got a car cover for it this summer. So much nicer now



i didnt mean a cover .
allthough they work and i use them , i really cant be bothered with taking it off and filling the trunk with it every time i want to use the car .
you can get clear "tints" that cut down on heat , block uv etc. 
google formula one tints .

i like the look of the ice blue or whatever its called , and think it would be subtle enough to work on a silver car , but i want to see a sample stuck on my car to see how it is with the factory tint from different angles .


the good thing about the tt is the small side windows and the lowness .
it looks dark even with the factory tint .
but it's heat repellent i really need 
this is where the "clear" ones work ... you can do the front screen


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> this is where the "clear" ones work ... you can do the front screen


Yeah I need to do that too. The blue is very subtle and I really miss it. Going to get it done before our trip.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

how much was it to do the jetta ??
i filled out an online quote thing for a formula one dealer and got an automated response of 400 plus 160 to do the screen .
i'm not paying that 
i have found other dealers , but havent bothered calling for a quote yet ...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ouch that's a lot.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> how much was it to do the jetta ??
> i filled out an online quote thing for a formula one dealer and got an automated response of 400 plus 160 to do the screen .
> i'm not paying that
> i have found other dealers , but havent bothered calling for a quote yet ...


Ian - go to my guy. His cutlines are AMAZING - you won't be able to tell what's glass and what is tint. He is just one guy, works out of a little space and is super super nice and careful about your interior trim. 

Tell him Ian with the Gray jetta sent you.

www.HBTint.com - His name is Chris. My Jetta was $225 but it is a high performance tint and if you just want black - it will be considerably less.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

thanks ian
i just called him and i'm going to visit him tommorrow .....


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> thanks ian
> i just called him and i'm going to visit him tommorrow .....


He is probably one of the nicest automotive guys I've ever met. He's good 

PS: If you do Suntek Blue - I will come down there and kick your ass =) Stop copying me! haha


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

posted absolutely ages ago .....





ian c - U.K. said:


> ive been thinking of that oecean blue or whatever its called before the "other ian" does . :laugh:
> i have a quote in my hotmail inbox , but cannot open my email for some reason .
> i'll post details when i get in there ...


besides , it's not copying if i get it done first 

cue all the bickering over how did it first like that other thread :facepalm:

posted from my atrix using crap-a-talk


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> posted absolutely ages ago .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh phuck  :banghead: I did that ish in 2006! And my buddies back in 05! Oh well. Guess we just share good taste.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> Guess we just share good taste.


indeed .
which is why i refuse to let you have the rear spoiler off my car ...


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

In transit:




























:wave:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

new garage?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks Zach.

Btw: I look like a total hipster today I guess.

I wish a new garage. Just a spot Zach found =)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Trying to work this out.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

IT will work...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I talked to Thatch - he has 2 used 1.5" lips. But that will only pull in the fronts a half inch. Rears would be perfect though. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

for sure it will. camber a couple degrees and you're set


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

hahaha how are you doing this in front of an elementary school?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> hahaha how are you doing this in front of an elementary school?


 Pshhh that's my house son! :laugh: 

No my driveway is rediculous at home. One of these days I'll take a pic of the driveway for ya'll. It's about a 35* angle. 

Another of the wheels. 










I really wanna make this work.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Another of the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude, wow. I love those. You better not be debating on whether or not to keep them...are you?? I agree with the camber! whats the specs on those, cause thats some massive poke? or did you have you spacers on...? 

Edit: Never mind, I see the spacers on the parking lot :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They will fit. We are here for you! We will walk you through it!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Love man!! 
More low and much rear camber!! Info about sberla and tires? 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

andrewosky said:


> Love man!!
> More low and much rear camber!! Info about sberla and tires?
> :thumbup::thumbup:


 The setup is.... 

18x8.5 F et22 5x120 + 15mm adapter 2" lip 
18x9.5 R et22 5x120 + 15mm adapter 3" lip 

I'm going to test fit the fronts in the rear and see how it sits. I may end up purchasing some 1" lips for the front. I just hate reducing them that much  What's the point of having a 3 piece wheel without monster dish?


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

can i try those on?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

2low2go said:


> can i try those on?


 If you want.


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

THAT would be pretty epic on the BMW.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Clun9 said:


> THAT would be pretty epic on the BMW.


 I'd like to figure out what we are doing on this before the end of the week so I can take full delivery and get this stuff all squared away. I am honestly not sure I am up for the effort right now with work, living space, everything. 

I wish these just worked right now but I don't want to give up just yet.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I'd like to figure out what we are doing on this before the end of the week so I can take full delivery and get this stuff all squared away. I am honestly not sure I am up for the effort right now with work, living space, everything.
> 
> I wish these just worked right now but I don't want to give up just yet.


 What are you talking about? They look like they work just fine


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> The setup is....
> 
> 18x8.5 F et22 5x120 + 15mm adapter 2" lip
> 18x9.5 R et22 5x120 + 15mm adapter 3" lip
> ...


 Ouch. Have fun with et 7 up front. The rears should be good though.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Ouch. Have fun with et 7 up front. The rears should be good though.


 Meh fudge the numbers and slap them bitches on lol


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Meh fudge the numbers and slap them bitches on lol


 I'd have to bring the front down to a 1" lip and the rears to a 2" lip to make it fitable. And that's just on a whim. Then I would need to work on bigger barrels to make the wheels actually wide enough to do anything decent with. 

I still don't know.


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

Do it! When its done, it will be all worth it.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm running 8.5et12 (possibly 13) in fronts and they fit perfectly. When I'm aired out the lips are touching the inside of the fender. I've been thinking about putting on a 5mm spacer which would basically push the lip out to sit like my rears do, which would put the fender on the lip. What's the issue that you think is stopping you from getting the fronts to fit?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> I'm running 8.5et12 (possibly 13) in fronts and they fit perfectly. When I'm aired out the lips are touching the inside of the fender. I've been thinking about putting on a 5mm spacer which would basically push the lip out to sit like my rears do, which would put the fender on the lip. What's the issue that you think is stopping you from getting the fronts to fit?


 Static and I don't have any guarantee losing an inch of dish all around will really solve anything. 

Plus, you are quattro and 6 speed and I am pretty sure those are factors which change the hubs and rear offset compatability. Look at the pics - I think I need to stick with mk4 fit wheels.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Static and I don't have any guarantee losing an inch of dish all around will really solve anything.
> 
> Plus, you are quattro and 6 speed and I am pretty sure those are factors which change the hubs and rear offset compatability. Look at the pics - I think I need to stick with mk4 fit wheels.


 I'm pretty sure the fronts are the same for Quattro and FWD, but either way, I think the fronts look just fine in the pics, but maybe it's just the angle. I could see how you wouldn't like that much poke in the rear. If you could adjust the camber it would probably work just fine, but I don't think you want to run 3* of camber using shims. Too bad... those wheels look so boss on the car.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I thought it was only the rear that was different on the FWD as well. 

Totally disagree withe front fitment though. way too much poke for my tastes...


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

What size tires are on the wheels?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> I'm pretty sure the fronts are the same for Quattro and FWD, but either way, I think the fronts look just fine in the pics, but maybe it's just the angle. I could see how you wouldn't like that much poke in the rear. If you could adjust the camber it would probably work just fine, but I don't think you want to run 3* of camber using shims. Too bad... those wheels look so boss on the car.





















215/35 

Car is on the ground guys. I don't know if that was obvious in the other pics... but it's on the ground.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

And I'll retract my statement about the front fitment, the first angle was deceiving. Is there room to mill down the backpad a bit? I know you can get the adapters down to 13mm (at least Matt always tells me 13mm is the smallest you can run) I'm sure between the 2mm from that, plus the 3 to 5mm from shaving down the wheel would get the fronts to have a final offset above et10, which should at least get the fronts to fit. For the rears, you'll probably just need a smaller adapter. Without seeing the wheels, this would be my best guess to get them to fit. But it would really come down to how much you'll be able to shave off the wheel.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> And I'll retract my statement about the front fitment, the first angle was deceiving. Is there room to mill down the backpad a bit? I know you can get the adapters down to 13mm (at least Matt always tells me 13mm is the smallest you can run) I'm sure between the 2mm from that, plus the 3 to 5mm from shaving down the wheel would get the fronts to have a final offset above et10, which should at least get the fronts to fit. For the rears, you'll probably just need a smaller adapter. Without seeing the wheels, this would be my best guess to get them to fit. But it would really come down to how much you'll be able to shave off the wheel.


 Can't shave them as the cone seat is VERY close to the back of the pad. Maybe 15mm away from the actual backpad? Adapters are already at 15mm too. Right now I think the only thing I could do to make them fit for the time being would be to purchase 1" lips, put them on the back wheels, move the rear wheels (1" lip) to the front and then move the fronts to the rear. Would be a 7.5" front and an 8.5" rear. Ultimately I'd love to get a 9" square setup but how much cash is going to be involved in 4 barrels and 2 lips? A lot. Then you have to add on chroming of the spare lips, or polishing of all four to be cohesive and adding tires in appropriate sizes as well.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't you get them filled, redrilled to 5x100 and run small spacers?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

have you not seen the design of the wheel? 

Maybe if he had centrecaps that covered the lugs..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> have you not seen the design of the wheel?
> 
> Maybe if he had centrecaps that covered the lugs..


 If you get them painted or powder coated after(which you would have to) wouldn't it cover it?


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

You would have to fill the bolt holes with metal, do a process to regain some structural integrity across the filling, then re-drill, possible across joints of two materials (original and filling) and then have them re-finished. It is hoenstly more sketchy and expensive than is worth it. Ian's old Futuras were redrilled but the machinist was able to retain both sets of holes and the center cap screws.'


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> If you get them painted or powder coated after(which you would have to) wouldn't it cover it?


 The backpad is actually hollow and for some reason, I feel a bit uneasy about shaving the backpad in that situation (lightened = hollow). Also - the lug seat is very close to the backpad itself. I couldn't shave more than 4mm off and at that point, I still have a huge offset to overcome. 

I'm going to see what the front dish looks like in the rear tomorrow but honestly, if you can't run a huge lip, what's the point? 

If I could add lug inserts to move to seat OUTWARDS, I might be able to shave more of the backpad.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

idwurks said:


> I'm going to see what the front dish looks like in the rear tomorrow but honestly, if you can't run a huge lip, what's the point?


 QFT. 

Ian, you know I love your choice in wheels, but this alone should end the battle. As sick as the wheels would look on the car the way they are, these wheels with little to no lip, and as small as a 7.5 width in front (assuming you get the 1" lip), would just ruin the wheel and the look. There are so many options out there, you should just wait for the right wheel to come along.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> QFT.
> 
> Ian, you know I love your choice in wheels, but this alone should end the battle. As sick as the wheels would look on the car the way they are, these wheels with little to no lip, and as small as a 7.5 width in front (assuming you get the 1" lip), would just ruin the wheel and the look. There are so many options out there, you should just wait for the right wheel to come along.


 I am on the same page man. I feel like I should just get another set of futuras and build them out to maybe 2" lip in the front and 4" out back. I'd rather not HAVE to spend more to get them to work. I'd like the choice.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Zach! said:


> You would have to fill the bolt holes with metal, do a process to regain some structural integrity across the filling, then re-drill, possible across joints of two materials (original and filling) and then have them re-finished. It is hoenstly more sketchy and expensive than is worth it. Ian's old Futuras were redrilled but the machinist was able to retain both sets of holes and the center cap screws.'


 It's a totally safe process, I did it on my old Super RS's with no issues. The problem is that it doesn't look pretty. I'm not sure you could 'smooth' out the metal anyways. Are you going to have some type of bondo on your wheels? Doubt it.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

idwurks said:


> I am on the same page man. I feel like I should just get another set of futuras and build them out to maybe 2" lip in the front and 4" out back. I'd rather not HAVE to spend more to get them to work. I'd like the choice.


 I knew you never should have sold the Futuras. I think I remember getting excited when you first told me about you getting the TT and I thought you were gonna reuse the wheels. Definitely would be one of the sicker wheel choices, but this time no polish/chrome look. I think I see some color in your future. I say this because at least with PG, the polish/chrome look, goes really well (as evidenced by both of our mk4's), but with Silver, you can basically choose ANY color, and it would look great, while adding some character to the car.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I didnt realize they don't come out perfect. I thought they wouldn't be noticeable. Anyway I agree with the above. Sit and wait for the right set


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah it's not a pretty process at all unfortunately. So you need the centrecaps.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> I knew you never should have sold the Futuras. I think I remember getting excited when you first told me about you getting the TT and I thought you were gonna reuse the wheels. Definitely would be one of the sicker wheel choices, but this time no polish/chrome look. I think I see some color in your future. I say this because at least with PG, the polish/chrome look, goes really well (as evidenced by both of our mk4's), but with Silver, you can basically choose ANY color, and it would look great, while adding some character to the car.


 I test fitted the Futuras and they didn't clear the front calipers without a spacer. On top of that, they were 17s and I just am not willing to dump the car to the point that 17s would look good. We all know how big the arch is on a TT and while I think that a TT can look amazing from the front or rear quarter, from the side a TT with 17s is kind of silly looking. 

I will be looking to get some great plates soon and possibly drive over to memoryfab and see what David has in stock. 

On a personal note, I am trying to save up to have a Life backup plan (this time around) so I have to ask myself is spending $2500 on wheels right now really value added? 

I am getting itchy to do some serious stuff to the TT but a 3.2 bumper and Futuras is quite the expensive endeavour. 

BTW: Really appreciate everyone's feedback on this!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

idwurks said:


> I test fitted the Futuras and they didn't clear the front calipers without a spacer. On top of that, they were 17s and I just am not willing to dump the car to the point that 17s would look good. We all know how big the arch is on a TT and while I think that a TT can look amazing from the front or rear quarter, from the side a TT with 17s is kind of silly looking.
> 
> I will be looking to get some great plates soon and possibly drive over to memoryfab and see what David has in stock.
> 
> ...


 Oh ya, I forgot you put them on the TT and it just looked silly. You have very sound logic about trying to save for life before modding the car, but modding a car is never value adding, and you know this. The RS4 wheels look awesome as it is, so get the V6 front and enjoy the car for a bit. Save some money, and get the wheels next year. You'll have plenty of time to search for something and you'll get exactly what you want that way too. Plus, you can stick to your budget for mods for the year.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Hold out for another eBay deal Ian, you are the master at those. Also, text me when you have some down time, I am flying out of Oregon at 1 and will be in Portland on layover from 2-6. If not i'll talk to you later on. May have found a buyer for the GLI's spindles and the donor TT's brakes, need to ask you questions on how to best ship them


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Also, a repost for the epic win in this picture: 










HIDs and 4mo lip FTW!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Parts coming in for TTfail.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

what it takes for futura's to look good


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

tiggo said:


> what it takes for futura's to look good


 Not! 

Poor fitting tires don't make any wheel look "good", ever! Quite the opposite. Sure, lots of folks like the look, but when they're mounted with streatched tires, you're 9 of 10 at best. 

If you want to be a 10, you need correct tires, else, you just looking at a chick through beer goggles. Sure, she may give you a stiffy tonight, but we all know how that turns out next morning. 

^^^^ that my friend, is wheels thru beer goggles.  

:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> ^^^^ that my friend, is wheels thru beer goggles.


 LMFAO


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

If I don't end up doing Futuras again... I have other ideas down the line. 










And one from this mornings weekly sudsy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This looks a lot worse then it did on my iphone


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I also remeasured the front - and I believe it's an 8" wheel right now. So there is no way I could get this to work with a decent dish. 

And that pic is actually not the bad one. I have a really bad one maybe Ill post later.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

the hre's are bad ass :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I also remeasured the front - and I believe it's an 8" wheel right now. So there is no way I could get this to work with a decent dish.
> 
> And that pic is actually not the bad one. I have a really bad one maybe Ill post later.


 Yeah I have 8's all around with an inch or inch and a half lip. I don't remember which, but if you want them deep you will need bigger for sure


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Not!
> 
> Poor fitting tires don't make any wheel look "good", ever! Quite the opposite. Sure, lots of folks like the look, but when they're mounted with streatched tires, you're 9 of 10 at best.
> 
> ...


 Hardly. But each is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> Hardly. But each is entitled to their own opinion.


 that's what every guy says until they sober up.  

cheers.


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

Watching..


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

morbs_gt said:


> Watching..


Hey hey... you... get outta here :laugh:

I joke =) Welcome to my money pit. Can you feel the money flying past you?


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

Dual-side exhaust + coil-- = I'd go no further. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Hey hey... you... get outta here :laugh:
> 
> I joke =) Welcome to my money pit. Can you feel the money flying past you?


Like it was said before. You don't own a TT, you support it


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Like it was said before. You don't own a TT, you support it


where is the like button when you need one..


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

tiggo said:


> where is the like button when you need one..


+1


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Like it was said before. You don't own a TT, you support it


sig worthy.... done. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BrandonSS said:


> sig worthy.... done. :thumbup:


Aw yeah thats 2 people with my inspirational rambling:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Like it was said before. You don't own a TT, you support it


well played, my friend.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> well *played*, my friend.
> 
> cheers.


 Pun intended?:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

QUOTE=PLAYED TT;72641053]Pun intended?:laugh::laugh:[/QUOTE]

:thumbup::beer::thumbup:[


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cars don't drink beer. That's people food


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

:beer:+Fixing or cleaning a TT=

Keep em coming idwurks. sweet thread and a nice car ill be watchinopcorn:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Audi Boy TT said:


> :beer:+Fixing or cleaning a TT=
> 
> Keep em coming idwurks. sweet thread and a nice car ill be watchinopcorn:


Thanks dude =) I'll have some more pics up tonight I think. 

On a side note, my hazard switch and Fan Control Module should be in tomorrow. Then on to the underside again for a nice thunking from the front end =)

Also need to do a fluid service for brakes/clutch and oil change before Seattle drive =)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Some pics by Strike photo


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish I had a double garage. That would make detailing so much easier...pics look good btw


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

I wish i still had a garage.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I wish I had a double garage. That would make detailing so much easier...pics look good btw


Two car garage is soooooo old school: 3 bays plus 1 for shop. ;-)










cheers


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> I wish I had a double garage. That would make detailing so much easier...pics look good btw


That's why I drive 65+ miles each way to his house :banghead:



Audi Boy TT said:


> I wish i still had a garage.


Me tooooo 



TTC2k5 said:


> Two car garage is soooooo old school: 3 bays plus 1 for shop. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Mortgage is probably less than a single apartment's rent here :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Two car garage is soooooo old school: 3 bays plus 1 for shop. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to make it clear, I hate you. Second off should my car ever come up for adoption I'll send it your way:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

yea texas is awesome their housing is soo inexpensive. i had family move there from where i live in NY(the most expensive county in the US or so im told) and they became like rich. their houses are sooo nice.

NY=:banghead: and to cope lots of:beer:.:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audi Boy TT said:


> NY=:banghead: and to cope lots of:beer:.:laugh:


 But NY is so sweet:thumbup:. Chances are I will end up moving there at some point in my life


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audi Boy TT said:


> yea texas is awesome their housing is soo inexpensive. i had family move there from where i live in NY(the most expensive county in the US or so im told) and they became like rich. their houses are sooo nice.
> 
> NY=:banghead: and to cope lots of:beer:.:laugh:


Inexpensive housing is great here, but it does come with a draw back: there are texans every where.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Inexpensive housing is great here, but it does come with a draw back: there are texans every where.


ahahaha :laugh:


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Inexpensive housing is great here, but it does come with a draw back: there are texans every where.


lol


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks like I may have found a new apartment with a garage =) Yeeee

And I did some work on the car today. Pics will follow. 

Signals weren't working - replaced hazard switch in 10 minutes - works perfectly.

Fans don't kick on idling and car smells like coolant when hot - replaced fan control module - not fixed. Fans work when AC is on. Next steps? Idk.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Garage ftw!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

congrats on the garage!


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Ian's roomate for his new apartment


----------



## TTBodie (Aug 1, 2011)

Been following your build, Very nice! My 01 TTQC 225 suffered the annoying overtemps too, after changing a bad ECT sender and V7 fan next was the stat. With a small mirror I could see the broken pump Impeller, bad news I never was able to find or retrieve the missing pieces. Will have to wait for eng or head work. After a new TB, tensioner, roller and WP lifes good. Kits are around $250. Could also be a plugged radiator or collapsing rad hoses. Have you used the 49c trick to see what temp the ECU is seeing?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Zach! said:


> Ian's roomate for his new apartment


A proactive bottle?







:laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

TTBodie said:


> Been following your build, Very nice! My 01 TTQC 225 suffered the annoying overtemps too, after changing a bad ECT sender and V7 fan next was the stat. With a small mirror I could see the broken pump Impeller, bad news I never was able to find or retrieve the missing pieces. Will have to wait for eng or head work. After a new TB, tensioner, roller and WP lifes good. Kits are around $250. Could also be a plugged radiator or collapsing rad hoses. Have you used the 49c trick to see what temp the ECU is seeing?


I haven't. That is in regards to the climatronic?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> A proactive bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Low blow sir. Low blow.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking at these pictures makes me feel depressed...and jealous. 

Im having second thoughts on parts of my TT. Cant make up my mind! 

BTW, you sir, made your TT quite lovely. :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Low blow sir. Low blow.


 I keed, I keed:laugh:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> I haven't. That is in regards to the climatronic?


press the recirculate , and up buttons at the same time .
the screen goes to either 1c or 0c (i cant remember and my car is 2000 miles away ) then turn the temperature knob clockwise until the screen reads 49c .
then hit recirc again .
this will show the water temp on your heating controls .

my dash pod is on its way out so reads high . i used it to get confirmation that i'm running within tolerances .

my car came with the metal water-pump impeller , so that was one less job to do 
my temps may go up when the front-mount goes on , but you can get a lower temp thermostat to help with this if i need it .


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> press the recirculate , and up buttons at the same time .
> the screen goes to either 1c or 0c (i cant remember and my car is 2000 miles away ) then turn the temperature knob clockwise until the screen reads 49c .
> then hit recirc again .
> this will show the water temp on your heating controls .
> ...


Thanks for the help man. Your friend get that mirror yet?




Tempes_TT said:


> Looking at these pictures makes me feel depressed...and jealous.
> 
> Im having second thoughts on parts of my TT. Cant make up my mind!
> 
> BTW, you sir, made your TT quite lovely. :heart:


Thanks man. I am trying. I want to get the car mint, and then will start thinking about some bomb diggity wheels again. I want the car to feel and look new and I have a lot of things that need work. 

I'm sorry for not sharing more pics - they are all just around.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> Thanks for the help man. Your friend get that mirror yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> idwurks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help man. Your friend get that mirror yet?
> ...


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

Don't forget ... the only reason I needed a new mirror is because I heard it was an easy five minute job on the internet ....


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> Don't forget ... the only reason I needed a new mirror is because I heard it was an easy five minute job on the internet ....


It's all about the correct pressure points.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> It's all about the correct pressure points.


I really should read all the posts rather then automatically go to the last. I was a little worried at first lol. 

Btw that would make a great sig lol


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

T minus 24 hours to Seattle trip!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Waterwerks 2011 Day One

Left Lafayette with Dom (copilot) at about 9am after washing car and fitting oem Bra. Made various stops along the way.










Oem Bra did not fit properly around lower fender areas and due to flapping at speed, I have officially rubbed through the paint and primer on my fender. It's a nice dime sized HOLE in my paint. Awesome.

Other adventures were several overheating scares, but nothing major and while trying to check my oil level, the dipstick tube pulled out completely... :-/ So after 20 minutes in a Chevron parking lot, that was fixed and we were back under way. 










Otherwise, car did really well but not worrying about overheating and damn paint rubbage... would be a lot better. 










Staying in Portland for the evening and meeting up with Clun, then hopping off to Tacoma to meet up with the GE and Roti guys. 

Will update with pics!


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Bra damage

And I noticed your dip stick was not secured under the emissions bracket when it was over last time, thought you knew that, sorry


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Zach! said:


> Bra damage
> 
> And I noticed your dip stick was not secured under the emissions bracket when it was over last time, thought you knew that, sorry


It's over between us.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

do you not have that special screw that comes with the bra that lets the bottom flap attach? Totally sucks about the paintwork


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> do you not have that special screw that comes with the bra that lets the bottom flap attach? Totally sucks about the paintwork


It was not included and although I have had a bra on my Jetta and actually fabricated replacement clips for that, I did not think it was going to be necessary on this - obviously I was wrong. It was actually not that button that did the damage, it was the metal L that holds onto the fender which is covered in felt. 

Chillin at the host hotel right now, waiting for more people to show... pretty dead here right now.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Some randoms from the 2000 mile road trip.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Back home










Lovely. After BOTH went in, I took the radio out and fixed it 










My fender metal... let me show you it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That's a very weird spot for it to rub through. Sorry to see that.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

My heat button on the right also decided to push all the way in after replacing the emergency signal one.. Took my radio out again and fixed it.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Back home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need clearbra. Just had front half of the car covered following the new paint. My OEM bra is collecting dust in the garage.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

TTC2k5 said:


> You need clearbra. Just had front half of the car covered following the new paint. My OEM bra is collecting dust in the garage.


Going to do that once I do my 3.2 bumper and obviously NOW fenders.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Car is getting new fans.

Yay $800 bill! :banghead:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

How is that running you $800? You bring it to the dealership or something?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> How is that running you $800? You bring it to the dealership or something?


OEM Fans yes. Fans are $500 + tax + labor.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Not too many updates lately. 

Just purchased new fans as stated. Car has been running great. Hits to 20psi daily.

Just purchased another headlight which should be arriving this week and I can finish up my clear corners project. 

Also ordered another set of switches for the dash - it was an epic deal on ebay so I could not pass up spares.

I will have a ESP switch if anyone is interested in purchasing it. 

Also looking to do Tint soon, as well as TIP, maybe intake, lower more, and possibly a super secret steering wheel project =)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Blah blah blah moar pics!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Blah blah blah moar pics!












And this was my MPG after letting Les Shwab align the car.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats more like it:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

idwurks said:


> possibly a super secret steering wheel project =)



Is it something related to "FLAT", #guess


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ModsTTand said:


> Is it something related to "FLAT", #guess


Mayyyybe so.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

is this the steering wheel youre going to fit ??


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Why does everyone ruin my surprises :banghead:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Why does everyone ruin my surprises :banghead:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

i thought i already subscribed :what: grrrrr laggy laptop


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Just an evening wash. Have been stockpiling parts lately. 

Just received spare headlight to finally finish clear corners and extra switches. 

I am happy to part out the PS headlight. If you need a bulb, the lens, backing plastic covers... just let me know. I will sell anything cheap. Just need the black frame inside the light. 

Also have a spare ESP switch and Seat warmer I can let go if anyone wants one. 

Been really busy lately so not too much to update.


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

do work!! hope my thread eventually gets this long. :laugh:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I was totally signing this the other day =)

A few small updates, Just had the car tinted with my tried and true Suntek HP50 blue. Seems a lot darker than my jetta due to the black interior. Also got my hands on some Axle plates for the rear beam to center the axle in the arch (a super peeve of mine). 

Still working on the top secret steering wheel.

Shade









Inside out









Sunlight









Night shot


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

by axel plates, did you move the wheels forward? (like great plates for mk3-4).


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> by axel plates, did you move the wheels forward? (like great plates for mk3-4).


Yup - Great plates =)

Due to the shape of the back of the TT, I am really bothered by the axle moving forward way more than on the Jetta.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks weird. The wheel is centred, but it's not centred from the top of the arch.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm not sure I understand what you mean Neb.

As the axle moves up, it moves forward. Due to the short rump of the TT, I think it's more noticeable on the TT than a Mk4. 

The Great plates simply move the axle backwards towards the rear of the car to compensate for that. 

Should be installed within a few weeks and I will show before and after pics. It'll be subtle but noticeable to those who are observant.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

i can't really explain it too well to be honest. not without a diagram and crap. and i'm too lazy


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

is that he same tint you recommended to me ??
i called the guy but he didnt have a sample in stock at the time ..


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Just some motivation


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Seems like all I did this weekend was detail cars.

Sat: Clun










Sun: Bluebora20v


















And today... finally had the chance to really thoroughly go through the TT. 

* Wash
* Clay
* Polish with CG FP polish, white pad
* Adams Brilliant Glaze
* CG Jetseal

Interior got Motul Shine N Go, Cockpit premium and CG Leather conditioner


































Also had the Suntek tint installed this week.


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This thread needs more updates mang... where you be at?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So clean


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Bunch of random stuff for sale =)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...pare-switches-parts-headlight-parts-and-bulbs


----------



## kcbrooks9 (Aug 23, 2011)

lookin good:thumbup:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Been spending time getting my life together again. Just picked up a new couch!

It's a replica of the CB "Petrie" Couch but totally custom =)










This is a floor model - ordered with wool/tweed gray.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Moar TT shots or else


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

is the front grill painted?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> is the front grill painted?


Not yet - but will be before too long. That one shot is using a Back to Black spray product.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Not yet - but will be before too long. That one shot is using a Back to Black spray product.


What color are you painting it


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Zach! said:


> What color are you painting it


Magenta.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


D00D You de-winged? Man it really looks good!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I actually purchased the car without the spoiler. It's never been installed. Vintage.

Although I do consider a spoiler every few weeks. I need wheels before I can really make a judgement.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Saw your car today at the meet in Santa Cruz wanted to say hi but could not find you lol.
Car looks money:beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

modstyle said:


> Saw your car today at the meet in Santa Cruz wanted to say hi but could not find you lol.
> Car looks money:beer:


Thanks man! I take it you have the mesh wheels and blue/gray TT? I need to get some low low as well =)

Here are a couple from the day.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

so.. new wheels coming for next year? 

Car's looking great


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> so.. new wheels coming for next year?
> 
> Car's looking great


You and me both hope so :what:

Waiting for a raise so I can get something that has a total of 12 pieces and lots of dish.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

idwurks said:


> I actually purchased the car without the spoiler. It's never been installed. Vintage.
> 
> Although I do consider a spoiler every few weeks. I need wheels before I can really make a judgement.


I'm so embarrased for not seeing that from the start.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

idwurks said:


> I actually purchased the car without the spoiler. It's never been installed. Vintage.
> 
> Although I do consider a spoiler every few weeks. I need wheels before I can really make a judgement.


Just a thought...before you spend cash for spoiler and install, think about offering your hatch up for a swap to another silver tt owner...you'd both save money (good karma) and your vintage hatch will live on (better karma).

cheers.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

TTC2k5 said:


> Just a thought...before you spend cash for spoiler and install, think about offering your hatch up for a swap to another silver tt owner...you'd both save money (good karma) and your vintage hatch will live on (better karma).
> 
> cheers.


No no - I wouldn't wanna drill into a perfectly good hatch. Don't worry. 

Ian from Socal offered me his hatch but I am having trouble figuring out how to get down there and get it back. I am thinking about a Pzwo spoiler but can't find any pics of how it installs. Some days I like the spoiler and some days Im glad it doesn't have it. 

Like I said, I will get wheels before making any decisions. The spoiler is a free install from the dealer and I doubt that it will ever change.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> Ian from Socal offered me his hatch but I am having trouble figuring out how to get down there and get it back. I am thinking about a Pzwo spoiler but can't find any pics of how it installs. Some days I like the spoiler and some days Im glad it doesn't have it.


no rush picking it up .
i'm not around as i drove the TT up to portland over the weekend .

i ripped apart the mountain pass , but chips where out in force on the other side ....
the officer asked why i was doing 90mph .
in the hope of getting off with it , i gave him a long-winded excuse in a thick english accent about a truck going down the hill with hazzards flashers on and me accelerating to overtake it as it was maybe a danger etc. etc.
he laughed and gave me a lot of statistics to prove i was going up hill not down :facepalm:
ah well , at least he saw the funny side .
i even offered another excuse about the road being twisty and me needing to concentrate on the road and not the speedo ...
he just shook his head , handed me the ticket , and smiled when he said "just call them up and plead guilty , no need coming back to weed to attend court" .
i bit my lip and resisted making another excuse involving weed :laugh:

the 5 going through the mount shasta area is a pretty cool stretch of road ...


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah I was in the dolamite grey audi tt and my old a6 was there as well. I was hoping to meet someone from this forum but to many old vw heads that was talking to. I guess I am getting old.
Had some hippy yell out nice audi old man hahahhaha. I miss santa cruz trolls.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Great to see you're still around! As expected, the TT build is looking great so far. What happened to the Jetta?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

bootymac said:


> Great to see you're still around! As expected, the TT build is looking great so far. What happened to the Jetta?


Thanks mang. I sold it to Zach!'s family. I see Borris occasionally... he is looking a bit rough around the edges


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Loving what youve done so far dude! I enjoy seeing how well you take care of your TT :thumbup:

You wanna clean my TT when you get a chance? :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Tempes_TT said:


> Loving what youve done so far dude! I enjoy seeing how well you take care of your TT :thumbup:
> 
> You wanna clean my TT when you get a chance? :laugh:


Thanks! 

Ship me over there and I'll consider it =)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Just some maint. stuff I was going to do today but don't feel well. 










(not my pic)









And just ordered this from TTstuff! (not my pic again)









Looking to get some Great plates type of product soon, and possibly an Evoms or 42dd intake.

Want more whoosh whoosh!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

idwurks said:


> Just some maint. stuff I was going to do today but don't feel well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some nice items you got there :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Oil changed along with Motul oil treatment and put in some Iridium NGK plugs.

Car is running smooth but still only boosting to 17-18psi. Will be working on an intake soon to compliment the TIP. Possibly a small vac leak with the SAI pump.

Does anyone have any tricks to changing the oil filter on the TT with that cross member right below it for the dual SMIC?

It's such a bitch.


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Oil changed along with Motul oil treatment and put in some Iridium NGK plugs.
> 
> Car is running smooth but still only boosting to 17-18psi. Will be working on an intake soon to compliment the TIP. Possibly a small vac leak with the SAI pump.
> 
> ...


Oh hai, :wave: Doing work I see.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Clun9 said:


> Oh hai, :wave: Doing work I see.


You would see if you had been there =)

But you ran away to Boston and have not been doing work =)


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

It can all be done from the engine compartment .

Break the seal on the filter with you filterwrench.
then reach in an put a plastic ziplok bag over the filter.
you should be then able to reach in and unscrew it using both hands.
once its off zip the bag shut before lifting it out.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> It can all be done from the engine compartment .
> 
> Break the seal on the filter with you filterwrench.
> then reach in an put a plastic ziplok bag over the filter.
> ...


Thanks for the idea =) The issue is just getting it around the cross member. It's just difficult, not impossible or anything. Just tends to be messy.

Ian - my trip to SoCal got postponed so not sure we will meet up before you leave again. =/


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

I already left ian.
im in portland.
Will be back towards end of january if we can arrange something then? ??


You mustthe be changing filter from under the car? ?
I do it all from on top. Leaning in the engine bay.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Thanks for the idea =) The issue is just getting it around the cross member. It's just difficult, not impossible or anything. Just tends to be messy.
> 
> Ian - my trip to SoCal got postponed so not sure we will meet up before you leave again. =/


I find it's less messy if you pop a hole in the filter with screwdrive to drain its oil before removing it.

cheers


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

ian c - U.K. said:


> I do it all from on top. Leaning in the engine bay.


We need to try this next time! 

Me and Ian are currently both looking into the new rear beam drop plates from Innovative Design adn Engineering. It offers the great-plate solution (centering the wheel in the arch) by mounting a plate to the beam, which moves the brakes and stub back. To compensate for the added thickness, the plate is slanted, and gives you a final camber of -4*. According to them, the toe remains unaffected as well:thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Zach! said:


> We need to try this next time!
> 
> Me and Ian are currently both looking into the new rear beam drop plates from Innovative Design adn Engineering. It offers the great-plate solution (centering the wheel in the arch) by mounting a plate to the beam, which moves the brakes and stub back. To compensate for the added thickness, the plate is slanted, and gives you a final camber of -4*. According to them, the toe remains unaffected as well:thumbup:


This is unrelated - but true 

Also - purchased new seat covers on a whim. Hopefully they turn out as well as I hope. Perfection or bust!




























I'm hoping the leather is really good quality - we shall see!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Does anyone have any tricks to changing the oil filter on the TT with that cross member right below it for the dual SMIC?
> 
> It's such a bitch.


Yeah, remove it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

where'd you get the new covers? Heard they can be a real PITA to change out


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do they just slide over the originals?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> where'd you get the new covers? Heard they can be a real PITA to change out


Euro Image tuning had 2 sets - I bought one set. We'll see what they are like when I get them in person. I just had to jump when he sent me pics.



PLAYED TT said:


> Do they just slide over the originals?


They are a replacement cover so you have to disassemble the seat and replace the current leather with this leather. It's not a quick job - but I have faith I can accomplish it without too much issue.

Worst case scenario, I could have a shop install them and would still be considerably under what a custom retrim would cost. 

They are brand new covers.

About the cross member, are you suggesting removing that bar completely?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

idwurks said:


> About the cross member, are you suggesting removing that bar completely?


Yes, many do that, and it's the subject of a debate pretty regularly, aka whether it's structural or not. I'm of the opinion it's not, and people that are purists or who have to follow class rules in motorsports leave it since it's OEM, and it can't hurt. I took it off at the first oil change and never looked back. :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

20v master said:


> Yes, many do that, and it's the subject of a debate pretty regularly, aka whether it's structural or not. I'm of the opinion it's not, and people that are purists or who have to follow class rules in motorsports leave it since it's OEM, and it can't hurt. I took it off at the first oil change and never looked back. :thumbup:


Hmmmmmm.... I will take note of that. It really makes working on the engine a bish. But I am caught in the middle because I don't like to remove structural parts like that. 

I figure it has SOME structural effect, but maybe nothing significant.

Ian


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You could always make a brace if you remove it.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> You could always make a brace if you remove it.


I'm far too lazy for that =)


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Hmmmmmm.... I will take note of that. It really makes working on the engine a bish. But I am caught in the middle because I don't like to remove structural parts like that.
> 
> I figure it has SOME structural effect, but maybe nothing significant.
> 
> Ian


You'd never notice it was missing. I think it's only there to give a place to mount the never ending loop around functionless extra power steering hardline to. :screwy:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

More parts!










Black rings pre clearcoat










Still working on headlights!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

TT Forums are dead


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Zach! said:


> TT Forums are dead


This haha


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

TT is a dead platform son.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice engine bling :beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> nice engine bling :beer:


Thanks mang. I'm trying to clean it up and theme it up.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Some bling










Mr TT spot


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

it looks like you need to bring a bigger truck and take these seats from me as well ian ??
save a bit of downtime whilst fitting the covers ....

as before , theyre free .
i just want them gone .


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> More parts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are they mirrors ???
i reckon if youre putting black mirrors on , you also need to paint the roof black .....
:laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Ian - I really need to rend a van and come down there huh! haha crap...
Those are my friends mirrors for his mk4. When is the next time you are in town?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

probobly in 2 weeks .
i have to phone the courthouse in weed about doing drivingscholl for the ticket i picked up on the way up here first , as i want to do that while i'm back in california .
will let you know as soon as i know .
if you can get a lift to socal , a one-way u-haul is cheap ...
but it should all fit in the back of an suv if you can borrow one .


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I'll check rental car rates and see if I can put a few days in for vacay =)


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i booked a uhaul 19.99 a day thing and a trailor to go down to escondido to pick my porsche up .
when i went to collect in the morning , they where in less of a rush so did the math for me .
it was much cheaper to drive a buddy down there in the TT and have him collect the van and trailor down there and drive the uhaul back ...

it will be 19.99 for a days rental , plus around 90c a mile , plus gas . i think ...

the rear seat and rear hatch are currently stored in my rangerover with the rear seats up and up until i sold them last time i was home the set of BBS of the TT where in there as well , so it will all easily fit in an suv or station wagon with the rear seats down .


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I wonder if I could rent a larger Audi or wagon for the weekend and head down. Might be a fun trip anyways.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

if you only want the rear spoiler and not the whole tailgate , we can unbolt it , and the rest would fit in your TT with small mods ......


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> if you only want the rear spoiler and not the whole tailgate , we can unbolt it , and the rest would fit in your TT with small mods ......


 I have tentatively planned to get a rental and come down Feb 10-12. Will you be around? Gonna make a road trip with friends =) 

Ian


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Took the car for a little drive last night down 680. 










Can't wait for wheels and a wee bit more drop + rear axle plates.


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

That's a hot TT mang =) :wave:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

2ndTimesACharm said:


> That's a hot TT mang =) :wave:


 Needs moar cowbell and blinker fluid my friend.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I don't recall exactly who, or the thread, was asking but I do have a spare PS TT Headlight lens if anyone wants to make an offer. 
Ian


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Ian,

One way U-Haul trips are expensive


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Emron said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> One way U-Haul trips are expensive


 True dat. Hoping to fit it all in a ful size sedan =) 

How are you?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm alright. 

How are you?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Emron said:


> I'm alright.
> 
> How are you?


I'm great man. How is your project going? 

I'm gonna be down Feb10-12 and going to meet up with Edris and bringing some friends down. You going to be around?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm about to start back up on the project. 

I haven't been to a get together or show since Oct 2010. 

I've been meaning to get back into it.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Painting with cans on your deck anyone?


----------



## ELup (Jun 6, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Painting with cans on your deck anyone?


meaning spray bomb? Cuz my jaw dropped thinking that


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ELup said:


> meaning spray bomb? Cuz my jaw dropped thinking that


Paintscratch can + 2 stage clear can + wetsanding = what you see here =)


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks good for a spray job. paintscratch makes it so easy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Paintscratch can + 2 stage clear can + wetsanding = what you see here =)


It's amazing what spray paint can look like if you do it correctly


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Paintscratch can + 2 stage clear can + wetsanding = what you see here =)


What's a 2 stage clear? product link?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

More parts to install.



















Parts to install list:

Forge TIP
OEM Rear Shock Mounts
OEM Fuel Filter
Custom 3pc Wheels

Parts to buy:

EVOMS intake
APR Exhaust Tip

Parts to Paint:

Door Handles
Roof Rails
10% Smoke Tail lights + Clear
Headlight Lenses Cleared


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Why are you painting the roof rails and door handles? Is it because of the oxidation? If so, have you tried polishing/buffing them out?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Why are you painting the roof rails and door handles? Is it because of the oxidation? If so, have you tried polishing/buffing them out?


The rails were painted a while ago (PO) and they are just peeling right at the edges a bit. They will probably be the last thing to get painted. I just need to take them off, clean them really nicely and polish them.

The handles have some more serious issues with them. The inside of the DS handle has paint worn away down to plastic in one small area (which bugs me when I use the handle) as well as spiderwebbing in the exterior paint. I should be able to paint these myself pretty easily. 

I just need to find a slightly darker clear as the plate filler is a bit lighter than the rest of the car. Or maybe that can be solved by black primer. 

I just like everything to be perfect =) I take a lot of pride in people looking at my car and thinking it just rolled off the showroom floor. I'd rather have a perfectly mint stock car than a modded car any day =)

I'm also looking into this FSI coilpack swap, but I am not sold on it yet.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I'm also looking into this FSI coilpack swap, but I am not sold on it yet.


If anyone else is interested in more information on the swap, I just ordered all the parts for mine and you can find my build in my sig :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Zach! said:


> If anyone else is interested in more information on the swap, I just ordered all the parts for mine and you can find my build in my sig :thumbup:


Wow threadjack!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Working on getting the lenses perfect (or close to it) before I clearcoat them and start wetsanding all over again.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Some ideas I am working on using Retro Audi wheels as a base.


----------



## ELup (Jun 6, 2011)

i think the bottom 2 look awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Polo bushings up front - dropped a bit. Raised up 4 threads so ride is nice =)

Installed Forge TIP today and it was utter BS. Absolutely disgusted with that product. Had to bandsaw off 1cm from the turbo inlet to get it to fit. I'd recommend getting an APR inlet rather than Forge. Also forgot to attach hose, so venting boost to atmo - pretty worried about it. Need to get the car up again tomorrow to fix.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

Your pictures without spoiler make me feel uneasy! Lol.. Maybe it was already posted - going to replace it? Or?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

No plans right now to add spoiler. We'll see in the future.

One from tonight after some leather conditioning. Thought I'd just snap a random shot.

Front end is down with new bushings.

Still working on wheel designs.










A PS of some wheels I mocked up in Illustrator. Prob not going to go this direction.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Also have a couple other things I want to figure out.
> 
> The passanger side window does not seem like it seals perfectly. Is there a way to adjust the seal via moving the latch for the door? Or is it a rubber seal issue?
> 
> Would like to replace rubber around tail lights.



Let me know what happens here. Mine are worse than yours, but it's not noticeable. I've looked for help locally but no one has suggestions

_*EDIT*_
Just noticed your wheel pics on this last page. PLEASE dont go that direction! :screwy:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Let me know what happens here. Mine are worse than yours, but it's not noticeable. I've looked for help locally but no one has suggestions
> 
> _*EDIT*_
> Just noticed your wheel pics on this last page. PLEASE dont go that direction! :screwy:


As far as replacing the gaskets around the lights - looks like the only way to do it is replace the tail lights. And since it's not just a cover (like a mk4) it's the whole light and comes in about $175 each. 

Wheels - I appreciate your feedback. Most people do not see the overall vision someone has, so they have no idea where the OP is coming from. 

My idea stems from the vintage appeal of the TT/ speedster form. 










I want to go back to the vintage appeal of the mid century european coupes. Dark brown/red leathers, Leather door pulls, Aero style wheels. I want to theme out the car in a throwback feel, but modern twist.

So now you know. I won't be doing those specific wheels - but I will be designing a one off set based around my ideas. 

Ian


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Ian


Cant wait to see the white walls!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I actually kinda like them


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> I actually kinda like them


I love em on that porsche. I really doubt I could legitimately pull off a white wall although I'm not going to say I haven't considered it =) Not really my style though.

=) So much more work to do.

Currently looking for:

Black/stainless engine cover hardware kit
Tail lights or just seals
Steam cleaning service for engine bay


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dont get me wrong, I love the wheels from the Porsche 356... I LOVE the 356, but the TT in your photoshopped pic looks like racing hubs and not like the mirrored domes on the Speedster. The TT does have a classic car kind of look so I know your idea of making it look like an old classic car will be awesome, but no drag hubs.. no holes in the wheels please


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Dont get me wrong, I love the wheels from the Porsche 356... I LOVE the 356, but the TT in your photoshopped pic looks like racing hubs and not like the mirrored domes on the Speedster. The TT does have a classic car kind of look so I know your idea of making it look like an old classic car will be awesome, but no drag hubs.. no holes in the wheels please


Noted. I want to go more in the aero disk - dome direction but they will need to be vented somehow. My CAD guy and I are working out the details - will be posted as results pop up =)

Ian


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

If you can make hidden vents in the base of the dome......


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> If you can make hidden vents in the base of the dome......


Interesting idea - what I am visualizing with this. Idk if I could actually do that without a 5 axis mill though.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Currently looking for:
> 
> Black/stainless engine cover hardware kit




Like this?










If so there's a guy on the TT-Forum that sells the sets in both black and stainless.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Right ^^^, SteviedTT on the UK forum. I've had his stainless set for about a year. Less than half the price of 42DDs for all 14 on the 225....solid alum washers with SS bolt. easy-peasy install.

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> More parts to install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you source the polo mounts locally? If so can you tell me your source?

TIA


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you link me possibly? I absolutely HATE the oem plasti-ware.



TTC2k5 said:


> Right ^^^, SteviedTT on the UK forum. I've had his stainless set for about a year. Less than half the price of 42DDs for all 14 on the 225....solid alum washers with SS bolt. easy-peasy install.
> 
> cheers.


Nice!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> Did you source the polo mounts locally? If so can you tell me your source?
> 
> TIA


Ben - I bought them from a gent in the UK. I had him source the bushings for me. He sells the strut mount tops - and he was able to get the bushings too. 

His email is [email protected]

The whole setup ran me about $65 usd. 

They are still settling in and molding to the strut towers but overall they are about 10% firmer, but you can raise the coils to compensate and overall ride quality has improved IMO. I just need to go back in and check to make sure the nut is tight on top. 

I raised my Weitecs about .75" and the car is still about .75" lower than it was before.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Can you link me possibly? I absolutely HATE the oem plasti-ware.


http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=251838


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Ben - I bought them from a gent in the UK. I had him source the bushings for me. He sells the strut mount tops - and he was able to get the bushings too.
> 
> His email is [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I think my mounts are toast.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> Did you source the polo mounts locally? If so can you tell me your source?
> 
> TIA





Neb said:


> Thanks for the info, I think my mounts are toast.


No worries man. I ordered the polished strut caps - which'll save you a few BPS/USD over the chrome version. And thank you for that link.

Ian


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Lower it!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

dogdrive said:


> Lower it!


Get a career :laugh:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Ben - I bought them from a gent in the UK. I had him source the bushings for me. He sells the strut mount tops - and he was able to get the bushings too.
> 
> His email is [email protected]
> 
> ...


My noobiness is showing... are these the same bushings my mechanic was talking about needing to be replaced when he did my suspension?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> My noobiness is showing... are these the same bushings my mechanic was talking about needing to be replaced when he did my suspension?


Probably - how many miles on your car? 

These bushings are a smaller (thinner) version out of a Lupo or Polo. They allow you to lower the front of your car more, or in my case - get more travel out of your suspension at the same height. 


So a few thoughts from the last few weeks:

*Forge TIP for 180 Fwd*
Purchased at: TT Stuff
Price: $130 +sh

*Install:*
What a freaking headache. After 4 hours of trying to get this thing past the coolant hard lines and shifter cables I realized it was never going in without cutting off some extra material on the turbo side. Cut off about 1/2 inch of silicone and bam - within 5 minutes it was down and snug. 

I should never have to cut any stupid part to make it work. A turbo inlet pipe is not air ride - C'mon Forge - what the hell. 

*Impressions:
*
After forgetting to fasten one hose well, a CEL came on. Fixed it the other day, cleared the CEL and car felt decent. The only real performance gain was mid range - the car would pull more linearly from 3-5k rather than flutter a bit. I've always sworn by TIPs but I lost a bit of low end instant torque. It felt as if I moved the torque/power up the range - rather than actually generating MORE power all over. 

One week after fixing, CEL back on, car back in soft limp. Pretty tired of this TIP. May just throw in the trash and put old stock TIP back in. 



*Topran OEM Polo/Lupo Bushings*
Purchased at: Matt @ Liquid Metal Refinement
Price: $60 shipped 

*Install:*

With the car on a lift, wheels off, bushings out and back in within 10 minutes. Super easy install. Threaded up 5 threads on the coils but still car sits about an inch lower. Will need to raise it up a bit more. After 2 weeks, bushings have molded a bit more to the strut tower - and some knocking is occurring. Going to retighten when back at the garage and should be totally good to go =)

*Impressions:*

Overall - slightly firmer impact feel over road dots and transitions, but you can compensate by running higher on the coils. I could go another .5" - .75" in ride height and hopefully get all that back. The car rides over mild transitions much better though overall. Handling is the same. 



Up next:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Only 102k miles on my 00 TTQ. There's a lot of noise when driving on brick roads because of the bushings.


Your car looks great! Even making it fancy with all the little accessories. Dont let your gf or wife find out all of the nice little things you're buying for your 4-cylinder mistress :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Only 102k miles on my 00 TTQ. There's a lot of noise when driving on brick roads because of the bushings.
> 
> 
> Your car looks great! Even making it fancy with all the little accessories. Dont let your gf or wife find out all of the nice little things you're buying for your 4-cylinder mistress :laugh:


The TT is the only love life I have atm =) And thanks.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

idwurks said:


> The TT is the only love life I have atm =) And thanks.


:heart::wave:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Lowered the back and raised the front a bit.

Also installed new N75J valve which has solved a lot of underboost/overboosting issues. I will write it up soon. 

Few new parts in, also will write up soon.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Super clean car! I love the effort you put into it. Now I need to clay bar mine...


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Nice 

Seat leon cupra top bushing are alot stronger than the stock audi tt. (with durometer 80 instead of 50) 
I think that those polo bushing worn out quick.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Are the cupra bushings the same height as the polo ones though? (half the height of the TT ones)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

peter139 said:


> Nice
> 
> Seat leon cupra top bushing are alot stronger than the stock audi tt. (with durometer 80 instead of 50)
> I think that those polo bushing worn out quick.


 Hopefully that's not the case. Is there a difference between the cupra and cupra r bushings? And also what Ben asked, are they half height?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Just do a search for the malfunction of the TT strut bushing. It seams allot of people have problems with them. 

The seat leon top bushing are the same as vw motorsport and allot stronger. It won't lower the car. 

The polo mounts will lower the car with 15mm. 

Difference stock and polo: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5132250727_fc0bd30c7f_b.jpg 
stock: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1067/5132230241_58e286dffc_b.jpg 
polo: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1145/5132310261_e1b8540555_b.jpg 

If the polo strut bushings are strong enough? I don't know, i've no experiences with them. 
(Polo is much lighter car.) 

Hope this helps


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

peter139 said:


> Just do a search for the malfunction of the TT strut bushing. It seams allot of people have problems with them.
> 
> The seat leon top bushing are the same as vw motorsport and allot stronger. It won't lower the car.
> 
> ...


 I would say considerably more than 15mm frankly. 

So far they have ridden just great. There was a bit of a break in period where they have now seated themselves better into the strut housing but everything is great. 

The benefit is being able to lower the car while allowing greater suspension travel which will improve comfort if you thread up the coils.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Ok great to hear! 

Couldn't you just cut the bumpstops a little?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

peter139 said:


> Ok great to hear!
> 
> Couldn't you just cut the bumpstops a little?


 Bumpstops won't lower the vehicle and cutting them will not keep the shock in it's optimal efficiency zone. 

By essentially raising the shock mounts (by using thinner bushings) you are keeping the shock in a more comfortable area of it's rebound. 

Just what I am thinking. Plus - it will help prevent a shock blowout compared to just cutting bumpstops.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Few small updates 4/21/2012* 

Purchased Forge TIP on sale - Fit was troublesome to say the least. I ended up cutting off about 1/4 inch of silicone on the turbo end. After an intermittant CEL for about 3 weeks, I decided to remove the part and replace it back with stock. 

The car has been running strong since then, although the boost is considerably lower than expected. Car is chipped and hitting 13-14 psi MAX. Seems ridiculously low right now. 

When I added the J valve, the overboosting went away completely but the boost has been low since. I am trying to figure out if I need to get a fresh flash or what else could be going on. 

I haven't done much else lately. Working on getting some wheel designs finalized with Calvin. 



















Hes been cranking out designs that we are doing strength testing and such on. Also needing to take some measurements of caliper clearance and all that jazz. 

Going to be a busy next few months getting this all spec'd out.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Good stuff man :thumbup: I've got a few designs of my own that I've built on solid works, if you have any questions about Strength analysis let me know


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wheel modelling sucks... we just need to get this ish made already.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Loving the old school mesh designs!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Yesterday was a biannual detail day. 

Started with a touchless wash 










Followed up with some claying, taping and machine polishing with attention to certain areas. 




























Made a little car map for myself 









We got a little chop shop goin... 









Final results after: 

Clay 
Menzerna PO85 + orange pad 
CG Paint Correction number 7 (?) + white pad 
Adams Brilliant Glaze 
Maguiars TechWax 2.0 
CG VRP on tires 










I'll try to get a bigger better photo later =) 

*New stuff on the list to do: 
* 
Secondskin Sound Deadening (trunk + doors) 
3Pc wheel design + fab 
New FSB bushings (maybe Hotchkis bars) 
New Rotors F&R 
Paint Brake Calipers Silver G2 (waiting for good day to have car sit) 
Get small exhaust leak fixed + New black tip 
Interior Retrim (have several options including brown skins already in hand) 
New Polish custom steering wheel with flat bottom 
Repaint F + R bumpers (possibly 3.2 F bumper) 
Steam clean enginebay 
Determine paint scheme for engine bay + covers 
Fix angle of R8 oil cap + paint details red 
Find Boost leak + fix boosting issue (potentially wastegate / turbo)


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Looks good! 

I need to clay mine.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Thank you sir! Nothing like a freshly clayed/waxed car =)


----------



## sonus (Oct 19, 2005)

Whatever happened with the leather covers? Did you get to install them?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

sonus said:


> Whatever happened with the leather covers? Did you get to install them?


Not yet. I have them sitting in my bedroom. I just don't have a shop locally that I trust to do it. I also have another set of seats I need to pick up - So I never have any car downtime. 

Also just secured some wheels!










I have a thing for Futuras. 

Will start updating the thread a bit more.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Those wheels would look stunning! When are you gunna put the real ones on??


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Tempes_TT said:


> Those wheels would look stunning! When are you gunna put the real ones on??


Probably within a few weeks, if it's possible. I need to figure out the hub bore so I can have adapters made. Picking them up this weekend I hope. 

I am wanting to do them all machine/brushed with a tinted clear and gold bolts. But that will take some time to accomplish.

=)


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Probably within a few weeks, if it's possible. I need to figure out the hub bore so I can have adapters made. Picking them up this weekend I hope.
> 
> I am wanting to do them all machine/brushed with a tinted clear and gold bolts. But that will take some time to accomplish.
> 
> =)


YUM! Ill trade you! :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LOVE Futuras. Nice purchase and can't wait to see them mounted.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks dude!

I am excited to get them to the same level as my last set.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Tempes_TT said:


> YUM! Ill trade you! :laugh:


Yahhhh nahhh


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

idwurks said:


>


Put them on, put them on, put them on!! 

(psst, Im currently super jelly! :laugh


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Waits patiently for mounted pics..


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> Waits patiently for mounted pics..


To do list:

• Order Adapters
• Order (in)correct tire sizes
• Receive OZ bolt tools
• Disassemble wheels and clean
• Reassemble wheels with new sealant
• Mount Tires / balance
• Install on tt


----------



## Konkordmusk (Jan 3, 2012)

idwurks said:


> To do list:
> 
> 
> • *Mount Tires / balance*
> • Install on tt


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Konkordmusk said:


>


 Honestly, I may have AT dismount them this weekend so I can get to work on them. I hope you don't take that personally.


----------



## Konkordmusk (Jan 3, 2012)

idwurks said:


> Honestly, I may have AT dismount them this weekend so I can get to work on them. I hope you don't take that personally.


 I'm highly offended.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Konkordmusk said:


> I'm highly offended.


 :facepalm:


----------



## DieselDubber (Feb 11, 2011)

Finally some updates on this! Loved your jetta and loving the tt :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

DieselDubber said:


> Finally some updates on this! Loved your jetta and loving the tt :thumbup:


 Thanks dude! More updates to come when there is progress on wheels.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks for the bump Z.

I've been sitting on the wheels for a bit - waiting for all the pieces to come together.

Ordered a new axle from Parts4Vws - will be here today:








*Pic for reference

Also ordered new centercap as one was completely tweaked and effed from MemoryFab's refab shop. Ordered from Koenig guys in Germany (A recommendation from Brandon Jordan) - set me back $125 shipped. 








*Pic for reference (my original set)

Just got paid for some design work today, so will be ordering tires today!
215/40/18 Falken 912
225/40/18 Falken 912

Also looking to fix the washer tank exploding the other week. With rain coming, i'd like this to function.

Hartmann RS4 reps will also be up for sale shortly... Looking for $500 + Shipping (tires not included)


----------



## DieselDubber (Feb 11, 2011)

memoryfab:thumbdown:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Thanks for the bump Z.
> 
> I've been sitting on the wheels for a bit - waiting for all the pieces to come together.
> 
> ...


Doing bearings, hubs and axles on mine as well, let me know if you need a hand.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

On to some pics!

This guy broke - come to find it has broken before and had been superglued back on... 
Made my own plug so the washer jets will no longer be used.









Got all clean on that ish while I was in there.









Zach - Key Grip. Doing work.









New Axle it it's native environment









New Axle got installed. Also confirmed that ball joints should have been replaced (my fault for not ordering) as well as tie rods probably. Will stock up on these parts and do these in the next 5k. 









Zach's Jetta


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:wave:

Good work today buddy, we will get your suspension all sorted in the next few months. If you want I can get you some rear beam bushings ordered too


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Liking this. :thumbup:

Sir Zach, where did you get ahold of thos BBS RS II's and when can I have them?!  

Lookin good fellas!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Tempes_TT said:


> Liking this. :thumbup:
> 
> Sir Zach, where did you get ahold of thos BBS RS II's and when can I have them?!
> 
> Lookin good fellas!


Thanks!

So update, front right is still making a whirrring almost faint barking noise. 

I am wondering if all of this is actually coming from the shock, or a subframe bolt. I am getting to a point where I have no idea what is going on with the front end. 

I feel like I want to buy ALL new stretch bolts for everything...not really sure what else to do. 

Something just feels loose in the front right.


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So update, front right is still making a whirrring almost faint barking noise.
> 
> ...


Probably ball joints and tie rods?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Clun9 said:


> Probably ball joints and tie rods?


I'm hoping it's that simple.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Some shots Zach took today (In no particular order)


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Came here to post those :wave:



Clun9 said:


> Probably ball joints and tie rods?


I'm calling ball joints or sway bar bushings based on how the noise sounds under load but not on flat ground.

But we will be doing tie rod ends, ball joints, and sway bar bushings for Ian soon, so it should eliminate any and all noises 

Ian- you should try and order a new dust guard from KW for the weitecs. I can also check if I have one from the original V1s I bought, I think there might be one in my parts box :thumbup:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

idwurks said:


>


such an awesome shot !


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Car's been feeling like poo - so ordered some new FSB bushings.

Tried to order these on ebay before and while the seller stated MEYLE, they were cheap chinese knockoffs. Second round, Ordered through 1stVWparts.

Purchased c clamps, new stretch bolts, some new rotor screws and new OEM bushings.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Here's the noise I've been trying to get rid of.





I have KIND OF narrowed it down to these possibilities:

FSB Bushings (New OEM ones ready to be installed)
Balljoints + Tierods
Bearing


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

So ordered new Ball joints and have new FSB bushings ready to be installed. Waiting for tie rods now.

Also waiting for my adapters to come in... been about 2-3 months now. 

Some pics of progress on damaged wheel. 

Centercap is new - ordered from Konig Garage in Germany (note curb rash in top righ)










Working on polishing out the lip after sanding










Not perfect... but you know they need to just GO ON at some point.



















Quick one of the car at Zachs garage


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks great man! Can't wait to see them on. What are the final specs on the with the adapters?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks great man! Can't wait to see them on. What are the final specs on the with the adapters?


Thanks dude!

Final specs will be ET15 8.5F - ET25 10R 

I did the math a while ago... so it's tough to remember the rear.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Two from yesterday


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

final specs sound good:beer:

who did you order adapters through? i'd be all over them:thumbdown:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> final specs sound good:beer:
> 
> who did you order adapters through? i'd be all over them:thumbdown:


Thank you for reminding me! I got them via a barter deal with a friends business. I will figure out whats up today.

Ian


----------



## DieselDubber (Feb 11, 2011)

idwurks said:


>


Freshly polished lips look so good, especially after all the work to get there (if sanding is needed) I just wished they would stay like that
Gonna look great when they get mounted:thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Haha Soooooooo...

I'm actually pretty sure I am selling the Futuras to Calvin.

I will be putting some of deeez on the TT:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Great pictures guys , I'll share some old photo-shots we did long time ago before installing coils and other parts








TT225&R32 both are my dear cars







Audi with Ducati 

Hope u like those shots


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

LOL Thanks for sharing


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

idwurks said:


> Haha Soooooooo...
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure I am selling the Futuras to Calvin.
> 
> I will be putting some of deeez on the TT:



Nice choice! Going to look amazing.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Nice choice! Going to look amazing.


Thanks dude!

I loveeeee futuras.... Always will. But frankly I don't have the energy to get these things to work right. My adapter guy is not coming through, the wheels don't have the dish I really wanted to begin with, and the allure of a well priced, modular wheel that is 5x100, perfect offsets, and huge 45* slant lips just is too good to pass up. 

I am thinking I will do the centers in a raw,machined but with tinted clear, and then polished lips for now. Down the line I may want to do the entire wheel one finish - I think that's going to be what's hot in the next year or so - Much like the Fifteen52 Tarmac on the Sema Camero.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What about sand blasted faces with a clear? Not sure if there's any pictures of it out there but it's slightly darker then a machined face I think.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That should look real nice. Do you already have the new wheels? Could you do me a favor and measure the diameter of the faces? Since the are sandwich mounted, just measure where the flat bolt flange stops.

What are the final specs on them?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That should look real nice. Do you already have the new wheels? Could you do me a favor and measure the diameter of the faces? Since the are sandwich mounted, just measure where the flat bolt flange stops.
> 
> What are the final specs on them?


I don't have em yet. I am still working out the sale of the Futuras and how I want to build the Mtechnicas. But I can def. take measurements when I go check them out =)

I am thinking right now an 18x9 18x10 with hopefully 2 and 3" of lip respectively.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome! I can't wait to see the pictures rolling in after you bolt those on. Do you know the et's yet?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to see the pictures rolling in after you bolt those on. Do you know the et's yet?


Well... When I had the CHs on, they were 8.5 front et 15 and the rears were 8.5 et 15 as well. That's if i remember correctly.

I am looking to hopefully do (estimated) an 18x9 et 25 18x10 et 25 or so... Thats just my estimates.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Just hung out today - test fitted the Futuras on Calvins 3. 

Fit is pretty much perfect aside from needing the hub bore milled about 1mm outwards. 

Soooo looks like the Futuras found themselves a new owner. I still haven't been able to get a hold of my Adapter guy... :screwy: So whatever happens there I guess...

Will be working with David @ Mtechnica getting the TT fitted in the next month or so with the new wheels.


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

hiiii calvin!


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh hai there... :wave:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Just hung out today - test fitted the Futuras on Calvins 3.
> 
> Fit is pretty much perfect aside from needing the hub bore milled about 1mm outwards.
> 
> ...


Still love the futura's but the new wheels will be nice too. Gold centers would be money!


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

2low2go said:


> hiiii calvin!





Clun9 said:


> Oh hai there... :wave:


It's a party in here 











And some nostalgia:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Some instagram and phone shot updates: 

Fitted 








































































Customizable GT3 ring 









Without the GT3 centercap 









18" Lip (slant) with GT3 style cap 









A 245/35/18 Bridgestone on a 10.5


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Pretty badass! Cool to see them in the works. I like them with the gt3 caps. 

Could you do me a favor by measuring the diameter of the center?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Pretty badass! Cool to see them in the works. I like them with the gt3 caps.
> 
> Could you do me a favor by measuring the diameter of the center?


 I'd be happy to tonight when I get home =) What measurements do you need? 

BTW: The wheels utilize 17" RS centers and OEM style Motorsport lips. So they are a slightly weird size.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cool, thanks man.:beer: 

The outer diameter of the wheel center. Past the design face itself, at the edge of the machined bolt flange. 

Edit: Also the diameter of the design face itself as well.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Cool, thanks man.:beer:
> 
> The outer diameter of the wheel center. Past the design face itself, at the edge of the machined bolt flange.
> 
> Edit: Also the diameter of the design face itself as well.


 Will do


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So many wheels...so many wet dreams:laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> So many wheels...so many wet dreams:laugh:


 Really only owned one set on the car so far! I just mooch off friends =) 

Calvin owns the Futuras now. They will be going on his 3. 

This will actually be the first set of multi piece wheels I've ever bought new! So Excite! 

Almost as excited as my new toy =) 










I am DEVOTED to producing the FIRST floating hoverboard RIG SHOT with a VW/AUDI. :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

The outer diameter is 14.25, face diameter is 13 1/8 

These are rough but should give you a good idea. If you need something more precise lmk!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That's perfect.:beer: I am trying to judge how my Epsilon centers will look when upsized to a 17 or 18. It hasn't been done yet, so I have been looking for other wheels as a reference.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That's perfect.:beer: I am trying to judge how my Epsilon centers will look when upsized to a 17 or 18. It hasn't been done yet, so I have been looking for other wheels as a reference.


 No worries =) Did you want me to inquire about tooling for a set of this style lip for your wheels?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

For sure! I have talked to a couple different companies so far. It would be cool to hear from another as well. They will probably need a handful of measurements. My number its 719-651-9798. Once you talk to them just let me know what measurements they need. :beer:


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> For sure! I have talked to a couple different companies so far. It would be cool to hear from another as well. They will probably need a handful of measurements. My number its 719-651-9798. Once you talk to them just let me know what measurements they need. :beer:


 Oh hai... wheels on wheels on wheels. Everyday


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Clun9 said:


> Oh hai... wheels on wheels on wheels. Everyday


 Don't poop yourself - jeez :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

It only took me a year to finally install all my M6 hardware


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They look good


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cool gif.:thumbup: Where did you get the hardware?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great. I did the same thing this summer. Same hardware by the looks of it. :beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Cool gif.:thumbup: Where did you get the hardware?


I totally forget dude. I will find out for ya though - or maybe Neb can chime in. It's a guy in the UK. 

Sending your stuff out tonight =) Been delayed due to cold.

Oh haiii


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb's are probably from the same guy I got mine from: SteviedTT on the UK TT forum. I got the normal SS/Alum, not black.



















cheers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup ^^^


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> Yup ^^^


Yup! I got the black ones - would probably have done the standard if I had to do it again.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Going to work on pulling it in maybe 5mm.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Car looks amazing. Curious how much is a reasonable price to pay for something like yours when you bought it? Looking into getting into the TT scene from my MK5 GTI.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ornithology said:


> Car looks amazing. Curious how much is a reasonable price to pay for something like yours when you bought it? Looking into getting into the TT scene from my MK5 GTI.


I bought mine with 80k on it with the following items:

FWD 180hp TT

Parts:

Vogtland Koni Cupkit
Hartmann RS4 reps
Vent Boost Gauge
3.2 Single outlet rear valance
Monster Mats
APR

Maint stuff:

Cluster replaced
Window regs replaced
Glovebox replaced
Bunch of little stuff done

Owner was asking $9500, got him down to $8500.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Parts:
> 
> Vogtland Koni Cupkit
> Hartmann RS4 reps
> ...


You forgot the party cup in the dash, the paint work, and the -2 liters of oil.


:heart::heart:

Can't wait for the new wheels buddy


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Zach! said:


> You forgot the party cup in the dash, the paint work, and the -2 liters of oil.
> 
> 
> :heart::heart:
> ...


I didn't forget NADA! :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Final Offsets for the new wheels and a bit less of a teaser. 

Wheels will be:

18x9 et25 2" lip
18x10 et20 3" lip

Brushed centers + Clear, Polished lips



















And I am going to try to do something with the centercap ring that mimics an older Jordan / 90s paint cobwebbs look:










We'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Some progress pics of the wheels. I was looking for a fully brushed finish, including the spokes but it looks as though these will just be machined on the face. At this point, I really want to just get them on the car - it's been forever and I need tires. 

I will refinish down the line by hand and make sure it's perfect.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry fixed the pic.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Rear offset ain't what I want yet... but here's a new one.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Any more photos?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> Any more photos?












(standard version - not photoshopped)


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

New wheels look great Ian :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I approve


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks Guiyz


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Feb 16 2013


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow man, just wow. :heart:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Beautiful, i like it. Great job


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Little before and after


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Well look who is back! 

Realized I haven't posted in a longggg time and frankly I have a quota to keep up. 



















Recently, here is what has happened: 

•*Got let go from 2.5 year job (looking for new work) 
• Replaced Weitec coils with new ST coils from Suspension Source 
•*Accidentally cut ABS sensor and Speed sensor harness - No ESP and ABS right now (trying to get a replacement) 
• Recently had Ball joints, tie rods and a few other items replaced by Sprint Autowerks in Campbell - needing alignment 

• Picked up full interior for brown leather conversion 

• Disassembled parcel shelf, removing metal strips and lining with felt 

•*Purchased ECS $18 trunk mat for Roadster, cut to fit trunk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice...cant wait to see the interior:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Wheels-(lightweight-mesh-step-lips-MemoryFab) 

Wheels up for sale


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

bump.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

New stuff in the works!!!! Back up from the dead.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Great Scott!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh lawdy, I'm glad to see this thing is still around.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Super jealous of all those goodies!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Tell me more about those seat covers, please.


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*Me too on the seat covers*

Where did you get them and $
Thanks!


----------



## _Circuit (Sep 1, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

_Circuit said:


> :wave:


:wave::heart:


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

I think you should get some dished wheels again Ian.

Plus I have still havent forgiven you that you got parts from the UK without needing me to help you out haha.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

rcarlile23 said:


> I think you should get some dished wheels again Ian.
> 
> Plus I have still havent forgiven you that you got parts from the UK without needing me to help you out haha.


1) I totally agree. I have a set of 17 -> 18" RS on my to do list for this year. I want to join the TT/RS club.

2) I'm sorry. It was never my intention to make you feel badly about my life decisions. If there is any way I can earn your trust again, like, by sending you a huge thing of double stuffed oreos, please let me know :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Just picked these up off another Tex'er - had to have em!










Also - finally installed the seat delete. Will get better pics from Zach soon.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The rear seat delete looks great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Uggg I want one so much, where did you source it?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice work, didnt know the seat covers were able to be bought still. my baseball stitch seats are looking a bit ready for a redo, mind explaining where you found the covers?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

l88m22vette said:


> Uggg I want one so much, where did you source it?


I actually spotted it on a FB TT group. I bought it from a young guy in the UK. It's used, but in pretty great shape. I will probably redo the bar at some point either body color or brushed. 




carsluTT said:


> nice work, didnt know the seat covers were able to be bought still. my baseball stitch seats are looking a bit ready for a redo, mind explaining where you found the covers?


Thanks man. You can order parts directly through my friend in the Czech Republic - his name is Rado. You can find him here: https://www.facebook.com/radovan.papak?fref=ts

These covers are actually the Audi Exclusive Nappa covers I've been told - so they were never truly available in the US market cars. As Rado explained to me, they are the newest version of the Audi Nappa leather, so there is a bit of a difference in feel compared to our original nappa in the TTs. Lastly, these are still OEM parts so while it's cost effective to go through my CZ buddy, don't be fooled - they are still VERY expensive. :banghead:

Ian


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

i was just in czech.......... didnt even think to look for epic vag parts.......... now trip 2.0 may be needed!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Some additional stuff going on... Waiting for this steering column to come in from Rado. Pretty much destroyed mine trying to do the European storage dash panel.



















And for those curious and wanting to make a REAR SEAT DELETE, the OEM roadster roll hoop rings are the same part (with the collar inside removed)










Roadster LEFT / Seat Delete rings RIGHT


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good there :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:heart::vampire:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Zach! said:


> :heart::vampire:


Just look at it....


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

April update:

Got the Baseball seats in after what has been almost a year on this seat project. Pretty happy with them but I haven't been able to tell if the heaters work - so I will have to investigate that further. 

New side panel trims went on from ECS and I will be matte'ing up the headrests at some point in the next few weeks so they match... or maybe even buying new headrest covers depending on the cost from my good buddy in the Czech Republic.

On to the photos:

























































And one of Zach's Jetta for fun....


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

My god those seat covers!  I want to know how much they can be acquired for, but I DON'T want to know at the same time. They look absolutely beautiful though.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

hunTTsvegas said:


> My god those seat covers!  I want to know how much they can be acquired for, but I DON'T want to know at the same time. They look absolutely beautiful though.


Pretty much how to approach ANY TT related item :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Wheels are for sale! $900 + SH


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

idwurks said:


> Wheels are for sale! $900 + SH


OBO!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Some updates from a month or two ago. Bought the suede wheel but prefer the feel of leather while driving, so picking up a custom 370mm leather wheel.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice wheel, but I'm still stuck on the awesomeness of those seats! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ttwsm said:


> Nice wheel, but I'm still stuck on the awesomeness of those seats! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! I actually just ordered a different wheel and sold the suede one to a friend. I wasn't a huge fan of the driveability of suede. While I like it, it just wasn't as practical. This will be the next wheel - with silver stitching:










And also got my 3.2 bumper test fitted before paint. Will prob leave it on for a little and get paint in next few months.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Love that steering wheel. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

New wheel was finished yesterday - so here's a pic!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Seats and wheel look great


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't even want to know how much that wheel was but also kind of curious...

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Mind telling us who on ebay makes the steering wheel?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

20v master said:


> Mind telling us who on ebay makes the steering wheel?


EBay?!  Please please please..

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

The wheel was actually not that expensive compared to other options. It's a fully custom wheel made to order in Poland by AA cars. They are $440 shipped. ,Honestly, I paid about that for my OEM suede wheel and a Mk3 wheel is about $1000, so this was a great compromise. 

Now my seats... you don't want to know about them... :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Link to the one I bought: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMALL-370mm...597552?hash=item281a663470:g:afUAAOSw~bFWFq9t

You can also follow them on FB: https://www.facebook.com/aacars14/


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

I never understood why some people felt the need to remove the rear spoiler that was added as a safety recall after several high speed crashes. Not only that but the car looks 20x better with the spoiler installed. I get you want the different look, and it's a very nice TT otherwise but it seems a bit silly to me. Cheers :beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

luchos said:


> I never understood why some people felt the need to remove the rear spoiler that was added as a safety recall after several high speed crashes. Not only that but the car looks 20x better with the spoiler installed. I get you want the different look, and it's a very nice TT otherwise but it seems a bit silly to me. Cheers :beer:


It's actually an original deck lid that's never had the spoiler installed. I also don't drive the car above 80 mph (on a very speedy day) so I am not too worried about the spoiler. 

There are days where I would love a spoiler, but I cannot for the life of me be convinced of drilling four huge gaping holes into a perfectly smooth trunk. 

If I did anything, I'd just get a small spoiler that could tape on.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I removed my rear spoiler to wet sand and polish my car during the summer. At first it looked odd to me but I decided to paint the black glossy so it was off for a few weeks. Eventually I got used to it and liked it. Never thought I would. I did end up putting it back on but now I am more understanding to people deleting it. :beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

dogger said:


> I removed my rear spoiler to wet sand and polish my car during the summer. At first it looked odd to me but I decided to paint the black glossy so it was off for a few weeks. Eventually I got used to it and liked it. Never thought I would. I did end up putting it back on but now I am more understanding to people deleting it. :beer:


I think some people just like the little rounded booty a lot, and some people just want to be different. I think that the original design was spoiler-less, and some people say that the spoiler is actually not a part of the original design, so it is better off. Whatever the reason, it's just a spoiler, and anyone traveling on American freeways isn't really going to feel it. I always giggle to myself when people are scared of the instability of the car on the highway lol. I also don't have stock suspension, so that instability is pretty much gone out the window that moment too.

I just wish they didn't require those huge holes :facepalm::banghead:


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

idwurks said:


> It's actually an original deck lid that's never had the spoiler installed. I also don't drive the car above 80 mph (on a very speedy day) so I am not too worried about the spoiler.
> 
> There are days where I would love a spoiler, but I cannot for the life of me be convinced of drilling four huge gaping holes into a perfectly smooth trunk.
> 
> ...


Thanks for not getting mad, and like I said very nice TT :thumbup:

I like to drive mine fast :laugh:


----------



## tucsonTT (Sep 11, 2016)

Ian....as always amazing work.....those rims....drool. Kudos to the photographer (you?) does an amazing job. If your ever in the extreme SW please let me know so I can buy you a beer or two (or soda!)


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

luchos said:


> Thanks for not getting mad, and like I said very nice TT :thumbup:
> 
> I like to drive mine fast :laugh:


Ha! Then you def. need the spoiler  hehehe



tucsonTT said:


> Ian....as always amazing work.....those rims....drool. Kudos to the photographer (you?) does an amazing job. If your ever in the extreme SW please let me know so I can buy you a beer or two (or soda!)


Thanks! Zach shot that photo, and Alex (Livnzlife or whatever his sn is) edited it. 

I'll let you know haha


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

idwurks said:


> I think some people just like the little rounded booty a lot, and some people just want to be different. I think that the original design was spoiler-less, and some people say that the spoiler is actually not a part of the original design, so it is better off. Whatever the reason, it's just a spoiler, and anyone traveling on American freeways isn't really going to feel it. I always giggle to myself when people are scared of the instability of the car on the highway lol. I also don't have stock suspension, so that instability is pretty much gone out the window that moment too.
> 
> I just wish they didn't require those huge holes :facepalm::banghead:


Go BIG young man!










Happy Holidays!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Teeguzi said:


> Go BIG young man!
> 
> Happy Holidays!


Oh lord! I was re-reading the first couple pages of this thread, and everyone was balls deep in "NO SPOILER!" And now we've come full circle - typical VW crowd


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Honestly i would have trouble mounting those wheels. They belong in a glass case

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

jsmith2015 said:


> Honestly i would have trouble mounting those wheels. They belong in a glass case
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


Built to drive!!  Occasionally


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

#WheelWednesday


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Still trying to fix all my mistakes/issues with my RS build...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

Can't believe this thread still lives... Creeping but still living.:laugh:


----------

